# Letztens in Ajzol Nerub....



## LichRitter (24. November 2008)

Hallo^^

Ich bin so ziemlich neu im Forum und hab auch kein passendes Thema gefunden.
Bin auch kein WoW Spezialist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich will eure Meinung dazu hören und fragen ob ich im recht oder unrecht bin:

Gestern war ich in einer Gruppe und wir durchstreiften die Instanz
Ajzol Nerub.
Nachdem der letzte Boss gefallen war droppte er einen Ring.
Ich drückte Bedarf für diesen Ring da mein derzeitiger Ring schwächer war:
Mein Ring:
+18 Stärke
+20 Ausdauer

Ring vom Boss gedroppt: (bin mir bei den werten jetzt nicht ganz sicher)
+32 Stärke
+30 Ausdauer

Nachdem ich mit Bedarf den ring erhalten hab regte sich die Gruppe auf warum ich ein Tank Item
den Tank wegwürfelte o.O

Ich spiele ab und zu selbst Tank aber meistens als DD in einer Gruppe

Da der Ring ja offfensichtlich besser als meiner ist nahm ich in was ja auch verständlich ist
nur verstehe ich nicht warum die sich aufregen und mich aus der gruppe kicken.

Nun frag ich euch ob das OK war bzw. wär nun im recht ist.

(Mir geht es nicht darum wär wirklich im recht ist nur will ich es von ein paar Wow-Profis wissen^^)

PS: Spart euch die Kinderantworten -.-


----------



## ch_Rankath (24. November 2008)

LichRitter schrieb:


> Hallo^^
> 
> Ich bin so ziemlich neu im Forum und hab auch kein passendes Thema gefunden.
> Bin auch kein WoW Spezialist
> ...





Vielleicht wäre es nett wenn du ein paar mehr Infos rausrückst über die Klassen und Skillungen damit wir dir vernünftig antworten können. Und es gibt keinen Bossdrop der nur 2 stats hat in dieser Instanz. Was du meinst ist der Ring mit Verteidigungswertung drauf und das ist ein Tanktring.


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. November 2008)

LichRitter schrieb:


> Nun frag ich euch ob das OK war bzw. wär nun im recht ist.



wenn das der Ring war, den mein Tank letztens auch bekommen hat, dann hast du "vergessen" zu schreiben, dass der neben den von dir erwähnten Werten auch ne guten Packen Verteidigungswertung drauf hat.
Insofern wärst du locker im Unrecht, denn es ist ein klares Tankitem.

(Sollte es sich um einen anderen Ring handeln hab ich nix gesagt!!!)


----------



## Xantho (24. November 2008)

Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus das du einen Death Knight spielst, wegen deinem Namen.
Ich hätte auch bedarf gewürfelt, der Tank soll sich lieber Ringe mit Verteidigung oder sowas besorgen. 

Gruß


----------



## keen. (24. November 2008)

du meinst sicher den  ring

da sind leider noch mehr werte als nur stärke und ausdauer drauf, darauf sollte man schon achten bevor man gieriger weise auf items würfelt..


ps: konnte das sogar ohne fullquote beantworten


----------



## Asmardin (24. November 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre es nett wenn du ein paar mehr Infos rausrückst über die Klassen und Skillungen damit wir dir vernünftig antworten können. Und es gibt keinen Bossdrop der nur 2 stats hat in dieser Instanz. Was du meinst ist der Ring mit Verteidigungswertung drauf und das ist ein Tanktring.



Mein Kollege meint die grünen Worte unter den Stats 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , denn wenn dort irgendetwas mit Verdeidigungswert +Randomzahl steht, wars ein Tankring! Aber als Grp. gleich laut zu werden find ich auch übertrieben.


----------



## ch_Rankath (24. November 2008)

Xantho schrieb:


> Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus das du einen Death Knight spielst, wegen deinem Namen.
> Ich hätte auch bedarf gewürfelt, der Tank soll sich lieber Ringe mit Verteidigung oder sowas besorgen.
> 
> Gruß




Und du erstmal den restlichen Thread lesen statt nur auf den Eröffnungspost antworten.

Der Ring auf den unser netter Herr DD gewürfelt hat IST ein Tankring weil Verteidigungswertung drauf ist. Ein anderer droped dort nicht. 
Wie bist du lieber TE eigentlich 70 geworden und weisst nicht was Verteidigungswertung bringt.


----------



## StepBack (24. November 2008)

Da in der Loot-Liste vom Endboss nur folgender Ring ist : http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=35661 gehe ich davon aus, dass es um diesen geht. 
Dieser ist ein klares Tankitem


----------



## Faimith (24. November 2008)

Xantho schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch bedarf gewürfelt, der Tank soll sich lieber Ringe mit Verteidigung oder sowas besorgen.
> 
> Gruß



Jaja.. all in need.

Es wäre nett wenn du den Ring raussuchen könntest.. zum Beispiel per Buffed-Datenbank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Ich denke nämlich auch das es Verteidigungswertung drauf hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten, schwamm drüber.


----------



## Monyesak (24. November 2008)

LichRitter schrieb:


> PS: Spart euch die Kinderantworten -.-



sry aber bei dem post gehts nich anders


----------



## Asmardin (24. November 2008)

Wenns der Ring ist der gepostet wurde: Tankitem!

Verdeidugungswert und auch Ausdauerwert höher als Stärkewert.

So long


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. November 2008)

StepBack schrieb:


> Da in der Loot-Liste vom Endboss nur folgender Ring ist : http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=35661 gehe ich davon aus, dass es um diesen geht.
> Dieser ist ein klares Tankitem



Jo an den Ring hatte ich gedacht.

Wenn mir den als Tank ein DD weggewürflt hätte, hätte ich ihm ne gemütliche Ecke in meiner Ignore-Liste eingerichtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Droppt ja schon so kaum was für Tanks.


----------



## LichRitter (24. November 2008)

sry hab den zusätzlichen rüsibonus vergessen.
ich dachte nur da er besser als mein alter ist das ich ihn ohne gedanken nehmen kann und daas hat nichts mit reiner gier zu tun wie manch einer zu erwähnen wagte.

ja spiele DK.
skillung hab ich FROST
und wie bereits erwähnt bin ich manchmal tank oder DD


----------



## Asmardin (24. November 2008)

LichRitter schrieb:


> sry hab den zusätzlichen rüsibonus vergessen.
> ich dachte nur da er besser als mein alter ist das ich ihn ohne gedanken nehmen kann und daas hat nichts mit reiner gier zu tun wie manch einer zu erwähnen wagte.
> 
> ja spiele DK.
> ...


 Ahm, also wenn Du Frost geskillt bist, dann bist Du ein Tank, da die Frostskillung fürs Tanken gedacht ist!

Somit war Dein Bedarf ok, aber mit Frost DD zu fahren.....naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## keen. (24. November 2008)

wenn du als dd mitwarst UND(!) der eigentliche tank nix dagegen hat, dann darf man auch ruhig dafür würfeln, da man als dd und nicht als tank mitgenommen wurde. somit hast du vorerst auch kein anrecht auf tank sachen.

im gegenzug würde ein normaler (betonung auf normaler spieler und nicht itemgeilerirgendwer) auch nicht auf deine dd-sachen würfeln ohne vorher gefragt zu haben


ps:


Asmardin schrieb:


> Ahm, also wenn Du Frost geskillt bist, dann bist Du ein Tank, da die Frostskillung fürs Tanken gedacht ist!
> 
> Somit war Dein Bedarf ok, aber mit Frost DD zu fahren.....naja
> 
> ...


nicht ganz richtig, defacto kann man mit jeder skillung tanken, solange die frostaura aktiv ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


meinungen darüber welche nun die beste tankskillung sei gehen aber weit auseinander.


----------



## riggedi (24. November 2008)

Sollte es sich bei dem Item um den besgaten Ring handeln, so hast Du wohl tatsächlich auf einen Def Tank Drop gewürfelt.
Und das gehört sich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber nächstes Mal: weissebescheid!



keen. schrieb:


> ps: konnte das sogar ohne fullquote beantworten


Amazing - How did you do that? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Riggedi

Edit:


Asmardin schrieb:


> [...] da die Frostskillung fürs Tanken gedacht ist!



Quark! Jede Skillung des DK ist zum Tanken geeignet.


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. November 2008)

keen. schrieb:


> wenn du als dd mitwarst UND(!) der eigentliche tank nix dagegen hat, dann darf man auch ruhig dafür würfeln, da man als dd und nicht als tank mitgenommen wurde. somit hast du vorerst auch kein anrecht auf tank sachen.
> 
> im gegenzug würde ein normaler (betonung auf normaler spieler und nicht itemgeilerirgendwer) auch nicht auf deine dd-sachen würfeln ohne vorher gefragt zu haben



so isses!!


----------



## Palatinus (24. November 2008)

Nur gut das sich wieder ein TE für sein, ich drück´s mal vorsichtig aus, daneben benehmen aus dem Staub macht.
Ich finde es vor allem so dreißt wohl zu Glauben wie dämlich die Community ist und zu Glauben das es einen Ring in besagter ini gibt der "nur" 2 Werte drauf hat und großzügig den Wert, der nebenbei nicht unerheblich unwichtig für Tanks ist, zu verschweigen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die Absolution wird er sicher nicht mehr bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schlächter1 (24. November 2008)

wer tankt hat das größere anrecht auf das item als jemand der eben aus einem anderen grund mitgenommen wurde.

meine meinung


----------



## Palatinus (24. November 2008)

> wer tankt hat das größere anrecht auf das item als jemand der eben aus einem anderen grund mitgenommen wurde.


@Schlächter

Oha, damit wäre ich allerdings Vorsichtig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das würde bedeuten das deiner Meinung nach ein jeder Tank auf ALLES need machen darf, wegen Vorrecht! Ich glaub das geht nicht lange gut.
Jetzt mal Eindeutigkeiten außen vor gelassen was spezielle Klassenwerte betreffen.


----------



## LichRitter (24. November 2008)

Ich war als DD mit in dieser Gruppe.

Naja ich spiel gern als Frost Dk und bis jetzt hat damit niemand ein problem gehabt wo ich als dd mit war^^

Naja nur finde ich es etwas übertrieben wenn ich angemacht werde und gleich gekickt (obwohl es eh egal war da die ini eh fertig war)

Danke für die schnellen und vielen antworten^^

PS: Wollt noch fragen auf welche werte ich den achten soll als DD bzw. welche die rüsiteile + haben sollen?


----------



## Rantja (24. November 2008)

LichRitter schrieb:


> sry hab den zusätzlichen rüsibonus vergessen.
> ich dachte nur da er besser als mein alter ist das ich ihn ohne gedanken nehmen kann und daas hat nichts mit reiner gier zu tun wie manch einer zu erwähnen wagte.
> 
> ja spiele DK.
> ...



Wenn du in eine Ini als DD mitgehst, hast du auch als DD zu würfeln! Du kannst natürlich nett fragen, ob du auch Bedarf würfeln darfst auf Tankitems, aber in diesem Falle hätte der Tank halt vortritt gehabt. Bei mir wärst du auch auf der Igno gelandet! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ch_Rankath (24. November 2008)

LichRitter schrieb:


> Ich war als DD mit in dieser Gruppe.
> 
> Naja ich spiel gern als Frost Dk und bis jetzt hat damit niemand ein problem gehabt wo ich als dd mit war^^
> 
> ...




Sicher so ein Casual spieler der keine Zeit findet sich mit seiner Klasse zu beschäftigen...


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. November 2008)

Palatinus schrieb:


> @Schlächter
> 
> Oha, damit wäre ich allerdings Vorsichtig!
> 
> ...




Ne da hat er schon recht.

Wenn ein Tank Item droppt ist erstmal der dran, der grade auch getankt hat, is doch irgendwie logo, finde ich jedenfalls


----------



## Asmardin (24. November 2008)

Mensch seid Ihr wieder kleinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Habt schon recht, dass man mit jeder DK Skillung tanken kann etc., aber meiner Meinung nach ist halt die Frostskillung, jene, welche einem Tank am nächsten kommt! Kann mich aber auch irren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faimith (24. November 2008)

Palatinus schrieb:


> @Schlächter
> 
> Oha, damit wäre ich allerdings Vorsichtig!
> 
> ...




Random Instanz giltet sowiso:

Firstneed und Secondneed zusammen .. also, nix da Tank hat vorrang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. November 2008)

LichRitter schrieb:


> PS: Wollt noch fragen auf welche werte ich den achten soll als DD bzw. welche die rüsiteile + haben sollen?



Ich hab mir sagen lassen, Stärke und Ausdauer.


----------



## Palatinus (24. November 2008)

@Ohrensammler

Habe Tante Edith mein posting bearbeiten lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## keen. (24. November 2008)

was mich aber viel mehr wundert ist folgendes:

wenn du einen dk erstellen kannst, heisst das, dass du mindestens einen char im höheren levelbereich hast.
was eine gewisse spielerfahrung nach sich zieht, der du dich scheinbar vollkommen zu wehren scheinst.
denn solche fragen stellt höchstens jemand, der entweder blind und taub gelevelt , seinen hamster als farmbot missbraucht,
oder seinen account beim bruder/schwester/onkel/tante-ebay besorgt hat..

und mit einer ellbogen-spielweise wie faimith sie beschreibt, macht man sich nicht gerade sonderlich viele ingame-freunde..


----------



## Monyesak (24. November 2008)

LichRitter schrieb:


> PS: Wollt noch fragen auf welche werte ich den achten soll als DD bzw. welche die rüsiteile + haben sollen?



najo als dd stärke hit crit  ausdauer usw


----------



## Throgan (24. November 2008)

Wer nem Tank n Item wegwürfelt, welches für Tanks gedacht ist kommt auf Igno, ganz einfach!


----------



## Asmardin (24. November 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> Sicher so ein Casual spieler der keine Zeit findet sich mit seiner Klasse zu beschäftigen...



Nana, kenn genug "Pros", die auch keine Ahnung haben! 

@TE: brauchst eher Stärke, Beweglichket, Trefferwertung/mit und ohne kritisch...und was ich vergessen hab, wird Riggedi sicher nachtragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LichRitter (24. November 2008)

keen. schrieb:


> was mich aber viel mehr wundert ist folgendes:
> 
> wenn du einen dk erstellen kannst, heisst das, dass du mindestens einen char im höheren levelbereich hast.
> was eine gewisse spielerfahrung nach sich zieht, der du dich scheinbar vollkommen zu wehren scheinst.
> ...



ja einen öden blutelf pala lvl 58 mit dem ich nur immer auf heal spielte.

Ich sagte ja ich bin kein wow spezialist ich zocke gerade mal in der woche ein paar stunden und wenn ich einmal was fragte muss ja nicht überreagiert werden oder so denk ich mal^^

wenn ich im den ring echt weggenommen hab sag ich mal dan tuts mir leid habs nicht gewusst werds mir merken^^

wenn items gedroppet werden frag ich auch manchmal voher ob ichs nehmen kann wen n ich mir nicht sicher bin aber diesmal war ich mir sicher nun hab ich mich halt geeirt^^


----------



## LichRitter (24. November 2008)

Throgan schrieb:


> Wer nem Tank n Item wegwürfelt, welches für Tanks gedacht ist kommt auf Igno, ganz einfach!



und diese beiträge sind genau die die ich meinte mit kinderantowrten oder unnötig -.-
sry


----------



## Belty (24. November 2008)

Ah immer dieses schöne wer hat den nun Bedarf, wen bringt es am meisten usw.

Vorab, ich spiele ungern mit Random Grps, aber das tut ja nichts zur Sache, außer das man dann mit internen Gildenkollegen etc. den Loot gerecht verteilen kann.

Mal etwas interessantes...war gestern violette Festung, vorab mein Mainchar ist ein holy gespeccter Priest. Ok es ist ein recht guter Ring mit Stamina Int und Wille gedroppt. Habe ihn leider jetzt nicht in Kopf, aber auf jeden Fall ein Ring der für gewisse Heiler das meiste bringt. 

Ein interessanter Retri Pala war in der Grp und hat ebenfalls Need auf das "Heileritem" gewürfelt und sich dann beschwert als er es nicht bekommen hat. Interessant daran ist, dass ein dicker Willeboni auf den Ring war, was Palas ja leider rein gar nichts bringt. Ebenso interessant war, dass der besagte Pala Retri gespecct war und eigentlich gar kein Anrecht auf "Heileritems" hat, so sehe ich das.

Ansonsten könnte ja z.B. jeder Pala mal schlichtweg Tank, DD und Healer Items würfeln, egal wie er gespecct ist.

Jaja die Lootverteilung ist immer ein *riesen * Thema.

Versucht einfach wenn möglich die Instanzbesuche mit solchen Leuten zu absolvieren die auch Plan vom Spiel haben und ebenfalls für eine gerechte Lootverteilung sind, damit solche Komplikationen nicht auftreten.

So das war mal meine kleine Meinung zum Thema gerechte Lootverteilung.


----------



## Protek (24. November 2008)

So Leute würd ich auch aus der Gruppe kicken (Ignore), die dem Tank Item wegwürfeln ^^ gibt wahrlich genug Dmg Ringe.

Der Tank in der Gruppe sollte schon irgendwie ein Vorrecht haben, selbst wenn noch ein zweite/dritte Klasse dabei ist, die denn evtl irgendwo auch mal brauchen könnten.

Wieso? Weil der Deff Tank sich auf eine Sache konzentriert, nämlich das tanken und deswegen sollte man ihm nicht noch das Leben unnötig schwer machen. Als Dmg Dealer (Krieger/DK usw) hat man sich für einen Weg entschieden und kann nicht einfach auf 2 Schienen fahren, ausser der Tank braucht das Zeug nicht mehr, dann ist die Ausgangslage eine völlig andere.

Aber eben, gibts genug Unwissende... ^^


----------



## Crash_hunter (24. November 2008)

AH! Dann warst du der dk der mir grad eben den tankring weggewürfelt hat! WTF! lasst doch bitte den tanks die tankitems... wir nehmen auch kein dd mist,... und wenn du eben als dd mitgegangen bist, dann hast du eben nur auf ddzeug first need, tanksacen nur 2......


----------



## ch_Rankath (24. November 2008)

Asmardin schrieb:


> Nana, kenn genug "Pros", die auch keine Ahnung haben!
> 
> @TE: brauchst eher Stärke, Beweglichket, Trefferwertung/mit und ohne kritisch...und was ich vergessen hab, wird Riggedi sicher nachtragen
> 
> ...




Hihi ich hatte aber Recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schau das Posting vom TE unter deinem. 

Na sorry aber das "Vorurteil" bestätigt sich halt immer wieder und festigt sich dadurch...


----------



## Djendra (24. November 2008)

Rantja schrieb:


> Wenn du in eine Ini als DD mitgehst, hast du auch als DD zu würfeln! Du kannst natürlich nett fragen, ob du auch Bedarf würfeln darfst auf Tankitems, aber in diesem Falle hätte der Tank halt vortritt gehabt. Bei mir wärst du auch auf der Igno gelandet!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign

Erst im TS / Gruppen-Channel fragen, ob Tank b hat oder nicht und erst wenn er das Tank-Item nicht will, b würfeln. So mach ich es immer mit meinem Feral, da ich eher als DD mitgehe und nur selten mal tanken muss.


----------



## Dalmus (24. November 2008)

LichRitter schrieb:


> und diese beiträge sind genau die die ich meinte mit kinderantowrten oder unnötig -.-
> sry


Warum war das ne Kinderantwort?

Es war de facto ein Tankitem und viele Tanks handhaben das eben dann so, daß der "Wegwürfler" auf der ignore-Liste landet.
Wenn ich mit meinem Heiler unterwegs war und ein Caster auf ein Item mit +Heilung Bedarf angemeldet hat, weil auch +spelldamage drauf war, dann hab ich mich auch oft genug verkrampft.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (24. November 2008)

Es ist nur ein Spiel und wenn Du Bedarf hast, hast Du Bedarf. Wenn Du dann noch Würfelglück hast, umso besser für Dich. GZ!

Ich bin auch nur Gelegenheitsspieler und halte absolut nix von Leuten, die das Spiel zu ernst nehmen. Wenn Du ab und zu tankst kannst Du das Stück gebrauchen und hast auch Bedarf. Merke Dir die Vollpfosten, mit denen Du in der Ini warst und ignoriere sie.


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (24. November 2008)

Asmardin schrieb:


> Ahm, also wenn Du Frost geskillt bist, dann bist Du ein Tank, da die Frostskillung fürs Tanken gedacht ist!
> 
> Somit war Dein Bedarf ok, aber mit Frost DD zu fahren.....naja
> 
> ...



Daran merk ich das du noch nie einen DK gespielt hast. Die Frostskillung ist nicht nur zum Tanken. Man kann als DK mit jedem Skilltree tanken, da in jedem Skilltree Tankskills sind. Nur man sollte die Frostpräsenz anhaben, sonst macht man keien Aggro und kreppiert so weg.


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. November 2008)

LichRitter schrieb:


> und diese beiträge sind genau die die ich meinte mit kinderantowrten oder unnötig -.-
> sry



dann reihe ich mich mal in die Reihe der Minderjährigen mit ein und klapper mit der Rassel.

Ich vermute mal du hast andere Antworten erwartet als du bekommen hast. 
Aber deswegen sind sie noch keine Kinderantworten.

Wie du selbst geschrieben hast, wurdest du in Folge gekickt.
Vermutlich bist du auch auf der einen oder anderen Igno-Liste gelandet.
Und das wäre dir in 9 von 10 Gruppen genauso passiert.

Ist also keine Kinderantwort sondern das was dann eben passiert, auch wenn es dir vllt nicht passt.


----------



## ch_Rankath (24. November 2008)

LichRitter schrieb:


> und diese beiträge sind genau die die ich meinte mit kinderantowrten oder unnötig -.-
> sry




Was hat das mit Kinderantwort zu tun lieber Herr Casual. 

Ich mag auch nicht mit Leuten zusammen spielen die keine Zeit finden sich ein wenig über ihr "Hobby" zu informieren. 

Eigentlich bin ich ja nich soeiner der solche Antworten gibt aber hier passt das ganz gut : L2p 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matago (24. November 2008)

Nun auch was von mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bin selber Palatank und habe nun die ersten 2 Länder
Boreanische Tundra und Heulender Fjord durchgequestet, also
alle Quests gemacht die es da gibt. 
(achievement mit 130 quests in beiden Ländern bekommen).

So nun meinst du, dass der Tank bzw. die Gruppe überragiert hat. Ich
kann dir sagen warum:

In beiden Ländern gibt es 100te von Questbelohnungen und Dropps
für alle Arten von Chars, DD´s Heiler usw.
Aber alle Plattensachen die es als Questbelohnungen gibt haben 
entweder Zaubermacht drauf oder Angriffskraft also nix für Tanks.
Die einzigen Sachen die es für Tanks bis dato gibt sind die 2 Questbelohnungen
für den Nexus und dieser einer Ring.

Da darfst du dich dann nicht wundern, dass der Tank dann ein bisschen giftig
wird wenn ihm eins von drei Items weggewürfelt wird was es bis dato gab
und dass von einem DD der schon ungefähr 35 Qustbelohnungitems oder
Ini Drops bekommen hat die für ihm passend waren.

So long


----------



## szene333 (24. November 2008)

Naja, jetzt macht ihn mal nicht so fertig. Er hat einen Fehler gemacht und diesen auch eingräumt. Beim nächsten mal macht er es halt besser. Aber ich weiss, hier macht ja kaum jemand Fehler. Wenn ich der Tank gewesen wäre, hätte ich ihn darauf angesprochen und nicht gleich aus der Gruppe gekickt. Man kann sich auch anstellen. Den Ring hätte er wohl eh nicht lange gehabt. 

Aber so ist das wohl bei WOW. Wer einen Fehler macht wird beschimpft.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (24. November 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> [...] Und das wäre dir in 9 von 10 Gruppen genauso passiert.



Die Statistik fänd ich echt traurig, da meiner Meinung nach die Aussage hinter der Zahl 9/10 wäre, dass hier 90% Personen unterwegs sind, die vergessen haben, dass WoW ein Spiel ist...


----------



## ch_Rankath (24. November 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Es ist nur ein Spiel und wenn Du Bedarf hast, hast Du Bedarf. Wenn Du dann noch Würfelglück hast, umso besser für Dich. GZ!
> 
> Ich bin auch nur Gelegenheitsspieler und halte absolut nix von Leuten, die das Spiel zu ernst nehmen. Wenn Du ab und zu tankst kannst Du das Stück gebrauchen und hast auch Bedarf. Merke Dir die Vollpfosten, mit denen Du in der Ini warst und ignoriere sie.



Ja hoppla da is noch soein Casual. Ihr festigt die "Vorurteile" die andere Spieler über euch haben aber ganz schön schnell. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Is ja nurn SPIEL. Das ich nicht lache. Es ist immernoch ein Spiel das nach gewissen Regeln gespielt wird. Und nur weil du mir deniem Herrausragendem Real Life das SPiel nicht ernst nehmen kannst gibt dir das noch lange nicht das Recht den Menschen zu schaden die ihr HOBBY mal mehr ernst nehmen als du indem du die Regeln einfach deinen eigenen anpasst.


----------



## Crash_hunter (24. November 2008)

Matago schrieb:


> Nun auch was von mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


So ist es.(das ist der PUNKT!!)


----------



## Scotty1976 (24. November 2008)

Hallo @ all!

Wenn ich Bedarf hab, würfel ich Bedarf. Dafür ist das gedacht. 
Möge der höhere Wurf gewinnen.

Was anderes ist es, wenn man vorher schon sagt, was man gerne haben möchte.
Dann kann man sich irgendwie einige!

Aber mal eine Frage: Was sind Casuals Player? Sind wir das nicht eigentlich alle? (Naja, beinahe)

Gruß
Scotty


----------



## Schlons (24. November 2008)

Ontopic: Wenn das der Tankring war von dem hier alle reden bist du eigentlich im Unrecht. Allerdings hättest du einfach bevor du auf Bedarf drückst die Gruppe fragen können ob du den für dein Tankgear nehmen darfst bzw. ob du den einfach so nehmen darfst weil er besser ist als dein jetziger Ring.

Offtopic: Wegen dem Thema: "Frost ist der Tankbaum" - Bitte vorher etwas erkunden oder zumindest die Talente aller Bäume mal ansehen. Jeder Baum liefert sowohl Tanktalente als auch Talente um den Schaden zu maximieren... Nur weil die Frostpräsenz die Tankpräsenz ist muss es nicht heißen das der Frostbaum _*nur*_ zum tanken da ist.


----------



## Crash_hunter (24. November 2008)

Scotty1976 schrieb:


> Hallo @ all!
> 
> Wenn ich Bedarf hab, würfel ich Bedarf. Dafür ist das gedacht.
> Möge der höhere Wurf gewinnen.
> ...


der klassische ninjalooter!


----------



## Saschi/Silancer (24. November 2008)

Moin zusammen,

mit dem Hintergrund das es sich um eine Randomgruppe handelt und das du ja auch als Tank spielst, denke ich schon das du recht hattest auf Deffitems zu würfeln, wie sollst du sonst an deine Tankitems rankommen? Aus nettigkeit hättest du natürlich fragen können (Mache ich auch immer) aber bei einer Randomgruppe kein muss. Wäre es eine gildeinterne Runde gewesen wäre es doof dem Tank das Item wegzuwürfeln. Na ja, sei es drum, ist ja von Blizz auch so gewollt das wieder mehrere Klassen auf Items würfeln sollen, da kommt sowas halt vor.

Ich habe mir auch einen DK hochgespielt und statte den neben den DD items mit Deff Items aus, da ich später mit Ihm als Tank spielen möchte, was ich auch jetzt schon tue wenn keine Krieger da ist. Das würde mich aber nicht davon abhalten auf Deff Items zu würfeln, da wie schon erwähnt, ich auch später mein Deffequip haben will.

Also mach dir keinen Kopf, geht auch so weiter ingame, einfach beim nächsten mal gucken wie die Leute drauf sind und evtl vorher checken was so droppen kann, wenn du dann need hast kannst von vornherein fragen ob du würfeln darfst.

Greetz

Sascha


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. November 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Die Statistik fänd ich echt traurig, da meiner Meinung nach die Aussage hinter der Zahl 9/10 wäre, dass hier 90% Personen unterwegs sind, die vergessen haben, dass WoW ein Spiel ist...



Ja das stimmt.

Aber auch ein Spiel ist nicht völlig beliebig.

Wenn man Fußball spielt und ein Mitspieler sich so gar keine Mühe gibt bzw. nur Fehler macht, wird man ihn auf Dauer auch loswerden wollen.

Wenn ich Skatverein eine ständig mauert oder überreizt wird er sich auch nicht das wohlwollen der Mitspieler zuziehen.

Klar hat ein Spiel nie die Wertigkeit von "wichtigen" Dingen, da sehe ich ganz genau so, aber auch in einem Spiel kann man versuchen sich an die Spielregeln zu halten, wenn man weiter mitspielen möchte oder ?


----------



## wolkentaenzer (24. November 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> Is ja nurn SPIEL. Das ich nicht lache. Es ist immernoch ein Spiel das nach gewissen Regeln gespielt wird. Und nur weil du mir deniem Herrausragendem Real Life das SPiel nicht ernst nehmen kannst gibt dir das noch lange nicht das Recht den Menschen zu schaden die ihr HOBBY mal mehr ernst nehmen als du indem du die Regeln einfach deinen eigenen anpasst.



Dann sollte man sich als 'PRO' doch mal überlegen, ob man tatsächlich mit Leuten in Inis gehen möchten, die WoW als Freizeitspass betreiben und nicht als ernsthaftes Hobby, bei dem es um Leistung geht. 

Ich gehe mittlerweile auch nur noch mit (echten) Freunden in Inis, weil ich es satt bin zu hören, dass ich zu langsam sei oder zu wenig Schaden machen würde. Dafür ist mir meine Freizeit echt zu schade. Ich beschimpfe meine Freunde beim Schach ja auch nicht, wenn sie mal 2min länger für einen Zug überlegen - Mal nur so als Beispiel.


----------



## Asmardin (24. November 2008)

AttontheLightbringer schrieb:


> Daran merk ich das du noch nie einen DK gespielt hast. Die Frostskillung ist nicht nur zum Tanken. Man kann als DK mit jedem Skilltree tanken, da in jedem Skilltree Tankskills sind. Nur man sollte die Frostpräsenz anhaben, sonst macht man keien Aggro und kreppiert so weg.


Tschuldigung für mein Unwissen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Hab mir halt mal das Klassenforum durchgelesen, bevor ich meinen DK angefangen hab(ja richtig), und dann drauf geschlossen, dass man mit der Frostskillung als Tank am besten!!! fährt! Da ich ja wie jeder andere auf Blut/Unheilig geskillt bin, weiss ich natürlich auch nicht, dass einige Talente gute Tanktalente sind, obwohl sie sich nicht im Frostbaum befinden!(les ja nur das Klassenforum und nicht die Talentfähigkeiten)

Ach ja, ganz schön kess, zu behaupten, dass eine Person, welche man nicht kennt etwas nie gespielt hat!! Aber ich geb offen zu, dass ich nicht soooo viel Ahnung hab, wie manch anderer! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palatinus (24. November 2008)

Wolkentaenzer


> Es ist nur ein Spiel und wenn Du Bedarf hast, hast Du Bedarf. Wenn Du dann noch Würfelglück hast, umso besser für Dich. GZ!
> 
> Ich bin auch nur Gelegenheitsspieler und halte absolut nix von Leuten, die das Spiel zu ernst nehmen. Wenn Du ab und zu tankst kannst Du das Stück gebrauchen und hast auch Bedarf. Merke Dir die Vollpfosten, mit denen Du in der Ini warst und ignoriere sie.



Schonmal was von Fair Play gehört?


----------



## Lari (24. November 2008)

Wenn ich als Heiler in eine Instanz gehe, und es droppt ein Heiler-Item (für das ich ja unter anderem in der Instanz bin), und es würfelt mir ein DD weg, weil die Stats besser sind, auch wenn sie für einen Heiler wesentlich besser wären, dann wär ich auch stinkig.
Gerechtfertigt? Joa, schon irgendwie.


----------



## riggedi (24. November 2008)

Asmardin schrieb:


> ...und was ich vergessen hab, wird Riggedi sicher nachtragen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dazu müsste ich u.U. auch nachtragend sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 War aber soweit alles dabei, Asmardin.

/klaps
/hug

Riggedi


----------



## keen. (24. November 2008)

warum ist es etwas anderes, wenn man mit gildenleuten unterwegs ist als mit randoms?
herrschen dann auf einmal andere spielregeln, oder kommt dann das wahre gesicht des spielers zum vorschein?

wer etwas haben will, der sollte auch was dafür leisten. spiele ich den tank, erwerbe ich mir durchs tanken den bedarf auf tankitems, gehe ich als heiler mit erwerbe ich mir das anrecht auf heiler items, usw..

da ist mit das schnuppe mit wem ich unterwegs bin, ich bleib meinen prinzipien treu, nach der meinung:
_"was du nicht willst was man dir tut, das füg' auch keinem andern zu..."_


mit dem egoismus den ihr (nicht nur casuals) an den tag legen, braucht man sich nicht wundern, wenn die _"warum nimmt mich keiner inis?!"_-threads explosionsartig zunehmen. kann nur nochmals auf mein sprichwort ein paar zeilen weiter oben verweisen.


----------



## Sayonara Simon (24. November 2008)

LichRitter schrieb:


> Ich war als DD mit in dieser Gruppe.
> 
> Naja ich spiel gern als Frost Dk und bis jetzt hat damit niemand ein problem gehabt wo ich als dd mit war^^
> 
> ...



wenn man als DD mitgenommen wird dann würfelt man in erster regel auf DD items und nur wenns kein anderer brauch (tank z.B.) auch bei anderen sachen die einer alternativen skillung entsprechen. ich frage mich wie du bis jetzt zurecht gekommen bist in WoW da du ja offenbar nich sooooo die ahnung hast und trotzdem einen DK hast.....dementsprechend musst du ja schon einen char auf mindestens 55 haben. und so egal wars dir ja offenbar nich das du gekickt wurdest sonst hättest du nich extra nen thread eröffnet. ich kenn mich zwar mit DK nich aus aber als werte würde ich vorschlagen (als DD) stärke, hit, ap, crit beweglichkeit und ausdauer. definitiv NICHT verteidigungswertung.


----------



## szene333 (24. November 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> Ja hoppla da is noch soein Casual. Ihr festigt die "Vorurteile" die andere Spieler über euch haben aber ganz schön schnell.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das heisst also, dass Deiner Meinung jeder Kreisligafußballer aus der Mannschaft fliegen soll, wenn er einen Elfmeter verschiesst? Ich weiss, der Vergleich hinkt ein wenig.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (24. November 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Wenn man Fußball spielt und ein Mitspieler sich so gar keine Mühe gibt bzw. nur Fehler macht, wird man ihn auf Dauer auch loswerden wollen.
> 
> Wenn ich Skatverein eine ständig mauert oder überreizt wird er sich auch nicht das wohlwollen der Mitspieler zuziehen.



Ja, genau hier setzt das Problem an:

Einige WoW-Spieler spielen halt nicht 'Vereinsmässig' WoW, sondern nur mal so nebenbei. Wenn jetzt der Freizeitkicker auf einen Profi oder Möchtegernprofi trifft, gibt es dort halt in der Spielqualität und dem Know-How Differenzen. Dann sollte aber auch der Profi ein wenig Rücksicht auf Normalspieler nehmen, wenn er schon mit denen zusammenspielen will.

grüße
wolke


----------



## Wynd (24. November 2008)

tja, da hast du halt mal ins klo gegriffen, lichritter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

mach dich nicht fertig, sowas passiert schon mal. auch erfahrenen spielern. mir zumindest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . dann sind halt 4 schlauköpfe auf deinem server jetzt sauer auf dich - na und 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

? hau die 4 nasen auf igno und geh heute abend gleich nochmal mit ner rdm-gruppe in die instanz um DIR SELBST zu beweisen dass du s besser kannst!


----------



## ch_Rankath (24. November 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Dann sollte man sich als 'PRO' doch mal überlegen, ob man tatsächlich mit Leuten in Inis gehen möchten, die WoW als Freizeitspass betreiben und nicht als ernsthaftes Hobby, bei dem es um Leistung geht.
> 
> Ich gehe mittlerweile auch nur noch mit (echten) Freunden in Inis, weil ich es satt bin zu hören, dass ich zu langsam sei oder zu wenig Schaden machen würde. Dafür ist mir meine Freizeit echt zu schade. Ich beschimpfe meine Freunde beim Schach ja auch nicht, wenn sie mal 2min länger für einen Zug überlegen - Mal nur so als Beispiel.




Nu kommste mit dem Pro Argument. Gleich kommt noch das Sucht argument und das wir alle mal zum Arzt sollen und bla.

Tut mir leid aber ich verabscheue Menschen wie dich welche anderen mit absicht den Spaß versauen weil sie an eine Sache anders rangehen als man selbst. 

Und ich danke dir dafür das du den Rest deines Servers nicht mit deiner Anwesenheit belästigst da du ja nurnoch mit deinen "echten" Freunden zusammen spielst.


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. November 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Dann sollte man sich als 'PRO' doch mal überlegen, ob man tatsächlich mit Leuten in Inis gehen möchten, die WoW als Freizeitspass betreiben und nicht als ernsthaftes Hobby, bei dem es um Leistung geht.
> 
> Ich gehe mittlerweile auch nur noch mit (echten) Freunden in Inis, weil ich es satt bin zu hören, dass ich zu langsam sei oder zu wenig Schaden machen würde. Dafür ist mir meine Freizeit echt zu schade. Ich beschimpfe meine Freunde beim Schach ja auch nicht, wenn sie mal 2min länger für einen Zug überlegen - Mal nur so als Beispiel.



Jetzt wirfts du zwei Sachen durcheinander!!

Ich zähle ganz klar zu den, die das als Freizeitspass betreiben (verteidige ich in diesem Forum auch oft genug) und was du in deinem zweiten Absatz schreibst gilt fast 100% auch für mich.

Aber dennoch funktioniert WOW (wie jedes andere Spiel) nach Regeln das hat mit POro oder Casual gar nix zu tun.

Ohne die funktioniert es nicht.
SO zumindest meine alterspießige Meinung

Edit: du würdest von deinem Schachpartner sicherlich verlangen, dass er sich an die Schachregeln hält


----------



## fraudani (24. November 2008)

Es wurde ja schon mehrfach gesagt, dass es sich bei dem Ring um ein Tankitem handelt. Ich persönlich finde jedoch nicht, dass ausschließlich der Anspruch auf Tankitems hat, der aktuell die Tankfunktion hat. Wenn z. B. ein Feraldruide als Katze dabei ist, weil es schon einen Tank gab oder weil in dieser Inze der Bär als Tank nicht taugt, so kann er trotzdem Bedarf auf Tankitems haben. Und nur weil er gerade nicht der Tank ist, heißt es ja nicht, dass sein Bedarf nicht trotzdem größer sein kann, als der des aktuellen Tanks. 

Wenn eine Gruppe so drauf ist, dass sie bestimmten "Regeln" folgt, wer wann warum was kriegt, sollte sie das vielleicht vorher abklären. Besonders wenn es sich um eine Randomgruppe handelt wäre es sinnvoll sich über bestimmte Dinge vorher zu einigen, statt hinterher einen auf Proll zu machen.

Was die vom TE erwähnte Gruppe betrifft: ich unterstelle aufgrund deren Reaktion mal, dass die zur Fraktion "ich-mach-alle-Inzen-zig-mal-weil-ich-endgeile-items-brauch" gehören. Also sollen sie halt noch mal hin gehen, wenn ihnen dieser Ring so wichtig ist. Falls der Tank den Ring wirklich gebraucht hat, ist es zwar ärgerlich für ihn, aber man kann auch nen Kindergarten draus machen. Letzten Endes ist es trotz allem nur ein Spiel!


----------



## Darkestmaster (24. November 2008)

wolkentaenzer und szene333 das ist schwachsinn, denn wenn einer kreisliga fußballer ist, dann ist er nimmer nen "causal"!!
und zu dem rausschmeißen das passiert jedem mal, es geht um sachen die man absichtlich macht.


----------



## ch_Rankath (24. November 2008)

szene333 schrieb:


> Das heisst also, dass Deiner Meinung jeder Kreisligafußballer aus der Mannschaft fliegen soll, wenn er einen Elfmeter verschiesst? Ich weiss, der Vergleich hinkt ein wenig.




Nein nein. Erst wenn derjenige der den Ball verschossen hat das Tor an die Stelle umstellen will an die der Ball geflogen ist sollte er rausfliegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## keen. (24. November 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> Nein nein. Erst wenn derjenige den Ball verschossen aht das Tor an diese Stelle umstellen will sollte er rausfliegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



eher wenn er beim elfmeter den ball in die hand nimmt ,damit ins tor rennt und sich anschließend wundert warum ihn der schiri vom platz wirft -.-

jeder hat seinen platz in einer gruppe, da sollte man wissen wo man hingehört und was man zu tun hat (und worauf zu würfeln hat).


----------



## Altbier (24. November 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> Ja hoppla da is noch soein Casual. Ihr festigt die "Vorurteile" die andere Spieler über euch haben aber ganz schön schnell.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jetzt hört doch bitte verdammt nochmal mit dieser ekelhaften Casual-Flamerei auf. Wann hat das eigentlich angefangen? Gewöhnt euch das bitte wieder ab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Leute die sich nicht richtig mit ihrer (und auch anderen) Klasse auseinander setzen gibt es nicht nur bei den "Casual"-Spielern. Auch die selbst ernannten "Profis" haben teilweise erhebliche Defizite in ihrem WoW-Wissen.

Ich bin selbst das was oftmals als "Casual" bezeich... - äh beschimpft - wird. Aber ich nehm mir auch mal die Zeit und lasse mir von anderen Leuten ihre Klasse erklären und würde auch sagen, dass ich als Tank nicht gerade eine schlechte Wahl bin.

Aber Du schreibst ja selbst: Sind alles Vorurteile. Und von Vorurteilen sollte man sich möglichst schnell wegbewegen.

*Aber btt:* Einer der Vorposter hat es bereits gesagt. Es gibt in den ersten 5 Leveln nach 70 kaum Items die für reine Tanks geeignet wären. Weder per Quest noch per Instanz lässt sich entsprechende Ausrüstung auftreiben. Gerade für Tanks die pünktlich zum Addon 70 geworden sind und sich daher in der Scherbenwelt nicht mit T4+ ausstatten konnten ist es extrem frustrierend wenn diese dann die begehrten und seltenen Tank-Items von jemandem weggewürfelt bekommen, der als DD mitgeht.

Es gilt im Allgemeinen (zumindest meiner Erfahrung nach): First need > Second need! Wenn Du tanken kannst, aber als DD mitgehst, dann hast Du 1st need auf DD-Sachen und Second need auf Tank-Sachen. In solchen Fällen lohnt es sich einfach mal kurz in den Gruppenchat zu schreiben "Ist es okay wenn ich darauf würfel. Könnte ich für mein Tank-Equip gut gebrauchen." Finde Dich dann einfach damit ab, was die Gruppe sagt.

Grüße,
Berrgo


----------



## Dalmus (24. November 2008)

szene333 schrieb:


> Das heisst also, dass Deiner Meinung jeder Kreisligafußballer aus der Mannschaft fliegen soll, wenn er einen Elfmeter verschiesst? Ich weiss, der Vergleich hinkt ein wenig.


Japp, der Vergleich hinkt.

Sagen wir lieber: Ein Mittelfeld-Spieler klaut dem Torwart die Handschuhe und rennt damit über's Spielfeld.
Hinkt zwar auch, aber das Bild finde ich einfach schöner. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ja, den würde ich auch bitten es sich auf der Bank bequem zu machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynd (24. November 2008)

...ich seh gerade: den ring droppt ja der endboss! das heißt ihr wart schon komplett durch als man dich aus der gruppe geschmissen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

? PFEIIIIIIIF DRAUF 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !


----------



## ichdarf (24. November 2008)

Für mich ist es ein Tankitem, und sollte dem Tank des Instanzruns zustehen.


----------



## ch_Rankath (24. November 2008)

Wynd schrieb:


> ...ich seh gerade: den ring droppt ja der endboss! das heißt ihr wart schon komplett durch als man dich aus der gruppe geschmissen hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




GENAU pfeif drauf. Is ja nurn Spiel! Is ja unglaublich lustig anderen Mitspielern den Spaß zu verderben. Man selber trägt ja keinen Schaden davon weil die Instanz ja schon zuende ist ! 


Achtung Ironie und so..


----------



## wolkentaenzer (24. November 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> [...] Gleich kommt noch das Sucht argument und das wir alle mal zum Arzt sollen und bla.


Nein, das hatte ich eigentlich nicht vor. Oder sehe ich da leichte Ansätze von Prereaktanz?



ch_Rankath schrieb:


> Tut mir leid aber ich verabscheue Menschen wie dich welche anderen mit absicht den Spaß versauen weil sie an eine Sache anders rangehen als man selbst.


Ich glaube nicht, dass jemand Dir absichtlich das Spiel versauern möchte, wenn er anders spielt als Du es von ihm erwartest. Nicht jeder betrachtet das Spiel als Leistungsbeweis. 
Es gibt in unserer Gilde zum Beispiel Leute, die lieber mal eine Stunde angeln, als, wie Du es nennen würdest, im Spiel voran zu kommen. 

Darüber hinaus lässt mich Deine Wortwahl erschaudern: Du verabscheust Menschen, nur weil sie nicht so handeln, wie Du es von Ihnen erwartest? Machst Du das auch mit Deinen anderen Mitmenschen?



ch_Rankath schrieb:


> Und ich danke dir dafür das du den Rest deines Servers nicht mit deiner Anwesenheit belästigst da du ja nurnoch mit deinen "echten" Freunden zusammen spielst.


Gern geschehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ch_Rankath (24. November 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus lässt mich Deine Wortwahl erschaudern: Du verabscheust Menschen, nur weil sie nicht so handeln, wie Du es von Ihnen erwartest? Machst Du das auch mit Deinen anderen Mitmenschen?




Glashaus und so?


----------



## wolkentaenzer (24. November 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Edit: du würdest von deinem Schachpartner sicherlich verlangen, dass er sich an die Schachregeln hält



Ich seh aber immer noch nicht das Problem, wenn man auf speziell diesen Gegenstand Bedarf wirft, wenn man selber auch mal tankt. Ich finde das sogar sehr Regelkonform. Wenn er auf ne Stoffmütze Bedarf gewürfelt hätte, könnte ich die Diskussion nachvollziehen.


----------



## Mitzy (24. November 2008)

Jippie, ich hab was zu tun *g*



LichRitter schrieb:


> PS: Wollt noch fragen auf welche werte ich den achten soll als DD bzw. welche die rüsiteile + haben sollen?



Ich hab meinen DK selber kaum gezockt- gerade mal durch´s Startgebiet und dann abgestellt.
Ich denke mal, auf crit/trefferwertung, Ausdauer und Stärke. Ich weiß nicht genau wie es bei Frost bzw. Blut aussieht, da ich Unholy DK hab.



keen. schrieb:


> was mich aber viel mehr wundert ist folgendes:
> 
> wenn du einen dk erstellen kannst, heisst das, dass du mindestens einen char im höheren levelbereich hast.
> was eine gewisse spielerfahrung nach sich zieht, der du dich scheinbar vollkommen zu wehren scheinst.
> ...



Der Unterschied zwischen den Prinzipien der Klasse ist groß. Ich hab fast 3 Jahre nur meinen Heil Pala gezockt. Dann hab ich einen mage angefangen, weil ich einen farm char brauchte. Dieser hat mir aber solchen spaß gebracht, dass ich Ihn nun als main habe. Der Unterschied von vorher, wo ich nur Mana und +heal wie auch crit und +Manareg gesockelt/ verzaubert/ equip hab, zu dem neuen char, wo ich Mana, +Zaubermacht, +Trefferwertung und crit etc. sockeln/ verzaubern/ equip sammeln musste war schon anders. Anfangs konnte ich auch nix und brauchte erstmal Hilfe, welche ich mir geholt habe per google.
Genau das gleiche war es beim Tank dann, wo ich Ausweichwertung, Blockwertung, Parierwertung, Deffraiting und Ausdauer brauchte. Beim Heiler kannte ich mich prima aus, beim Tank und Mage saß ich immer da „machst du nun das… oder das… das wäre aber auch nich schlecht… Oder doch lieber… Nein, ich mach nun das- aber…“



LichRitter schrieb:


> (…)
> Ich sagte ja ich bin kein wow spezialist ich zocke gerade mal in der woche ein paar stunden und wenn ich einmal was fragte muss ja nicht überreagiert werden oder so denk ich mal^^
> (…)



Du zockst nur ein paar Stunden in der Woche, hast den DK aber schon im Azol- Nerub lvl Bereich, während ich mit meinem main froh bin, gerade mal 75 erreicht zu haben? *g*



LichRitter schrieb:


> und diese beiträge sind genau die die ich meinte mit kinderantowrten oder unnötig -.-
> sry



Das ist keine Kinderantwort gewesen sondern Fakt!
Ich hab mit meinem Tank genügend Probleme gehabt mit DDs die kein Aggro controlling beherrschten. Ich hab noch nich getankt und seh auf einmal schon 2 Pyros an mir vorbei auf den nicht angetankten mob fliegen, während im selben Moment der Schurke auf ein zweites Ziel und der Shammy auf´s dritte ballert. Ich kann Tanks gut verstehen wenn sie ein wenig „skill“ bzw. Intelligenz erwarten. Und wenn mir dann etwas weggewürfelt wird, was offensichtlich Tank- Sache ist, dann würde ich den DD auch schlichtweg auf die ignor legen, vorher aber noch sagen das er ein Ticket schreiben.. Hab ich den Ring nicht, kommt er auf die ignor. Krieg ich den Ring, dann tu ich es als „übereifrige Reaktion“ ab.


----------



## asszudemi (24. November 2008)

bei mir ist der ring bisher 4 mal gedroppt in azjol nerub und einmal hab ich ihn sogar bekommen...als hunter oO

von daher soll der kerl sich mal nicht ins hemd machen wer need hat würfelt und stamina und stärke sind die attribute für einen todesritter 
und nur weil der ring noch verteidigungswertungdrauf hat (wodurch man weniger schaden nimmt) soll man als DK passen? 
völliger schwachsinn 

wenn das ein ring wäre aus ner ini wie naxxramas und so da sollte man schonmal zurückschalten und gegebenenfalls dem MT den tank ring überlassen aber in solchen 5er inis und noch dazu auf non-heroic find ichs fast schon peinlich sich so aufzuführen


----------



## szene333 (24. November 2008)

Darkestmaster schrieb:


> wolkentaenzer und szene333 das ist schwachsinn, denn wenn einer kreisliga fußballer ist, dann ist er nimmer nen "causal"!!
> und zu dem rausschmeißen das passiert jedem mal, es geht um sachen die man absichtlich macht.



Also wenn man 2 Tage/Woche für eineinhalb Stunden trainiert, dann ist man ein PRO? Desweiteren hat er das nicht absichtlich gemacht. Er war der Meinung´, dass er richtig handelt. Also vlt fahrlässig aber niemals vorsätzlich.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (24. November 2008)

Nein, das war keine rethorische Frage. Ich frage Dich ernsthaft, ob Du tatsächlich Menschen verabscheust, die nicht so handeln, wie Du es von Ihnen erwartest.


----------



## Gandrek (24. November 2008)

@szene333


> Naja, jetzt macht ihn mal nicht so fertig. Er hat einen Fehler gemacht und diesen auch eingräumt.


*/signed*

@Matago


> Da darfst du dich dann nicht wundern, dass der Tank dann ein bisschen giftig
> wird wenn ihm eins von drei Items weggewürfelt wird was es bis dato gab
> und dass von einem DD der schon ungefähr 35 Qustbelohnungitems oder
> Ini Drops bekommen hat die für ihm passend waren.


*/signed*

Das ist eine vernünftige Auseinandersetzung mit der Thematik. Ist dumm gelaufen für den Tank und ich kann seinen Ärger verstehen, aber die Ini ist ja noch offen und es gibt/gab sicher noch einen "next try"!
Die "Buße" des TE ist, sich u.a. hier von dem im Folgenden aufgefühten "Kommentator" beschimpfen zu lassen. Ich denke, das reicht dann auch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ch_Rankath


> Ja hoppla da is noch soein Casual.


und


> Was hat das mit Kinderantwort zu tun lieber Herr Casual.


und


> Eigentlich bin ich ja nich soeiner der solche Antworten gibt aber hier passt das ganz gut : L2p


*-> unsachlich, unnötig*


----------



## Wynd (24. November 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> GENAU pfeif drauf. Is ja nurn Spiel! Is ja unglaublich lustig anderen Mitspielern den Spaß zu verderben. Man selber trägt ja keinen Schaden davon weil die Instanz ja schon zuende ist !



tja, ärgerlich aber passiert halt mal. in diesem fall weil der TE ganz offensichtlich ein wenig ahnungslos war. er wusste es nicht besser! was will man ihm/ihr vorwerfen? glaube nicht das der arme tank der da so hinterhältig und absichtlich böswillig übers ohr gehauen worden ist danach in tränen ausgebrochen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## riggedi (24. November 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Sagen wir lieber: Ein Mittelfeld-Spieler klaut dem Torwart die Handschuhe und rennt damit über's Spielfeld.
> Hinkt zwar auch, aber das Bild finde ich einfach schöner.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oh Mann! Der Vergleich war super, Dalmus. Ich stells mir grad real vor - ein Bild für die Götter!

Riggedi


----------



## klogmo (24. November 2008)

keen. schrieb:


> wenn du als dd mitwarst UND(!) der eigentliche tank nix dagegen hat, dann darf man auch ruhig dafür würfeln, da man als dd und nicht als tank mitgenommen wurde. somit hast du vorerst auch kein anrecht auf tank sachen.
> 
> [...]




Naja, nehmen wir mal an ich bin eigentlich Tank, habe Top DD EQ und es ist in ... sagen wir Naxxramas kein Tank Platz mehr frei ich will aber unbedingt mit. Und gehe deswegen als DD mit.
Dann würde ich perönlich, da ich ja eigentlich Tank bin auch auf Tank Items Need machen und die DD sachen vlt. liegen lassen.

Klar sollte man zur Sicherheit vorher abklären um missverständnisse vorzubeugen.


----------



## Darkestmaster (24. November 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Ich seh aber immer noch nicht das Problem, wenn man auf speziell diesen Gegenstand Bedarf wirft, wenn man selber auch mal tankt. Ich finde das sogar sehr Regelkonform. Wenn er auf ne Stoffmütze Bedarf gewürfelt hätte, könnte ich die Diskussion nachvollziehen.


Es geht darum das es einen Maintank gab, der vllt 10* in der Ini war für den Ring und dann ein dahergelaufener Dk ihm es wegwürfelt!

Und zu der Unwissenheit: "Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht"


----------



## Asmardin (24. November 2008)

Zusammenfassend sei also gesagt:

- TE hat auf ein Tankitem bedarft, hat dieses bekommen und wurde daraufhin gekickt

- TE war sich keiner Schuld bewusst und hat deshalb hier im Forum nachgefragt

- TE hat seinen Fehler eingesehen und wird sich bessern

- Wir haben divergierende Meinungen über das Looten in Randomgruppen!

- Ich hab auch eingesehen, dass der Frostbaum beim DK nicht nur zum Tanken da ist

- Habe zudem bemerkt, dass ich mich mehr mit dem DK auseinandersetzen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

- Der Rest der Disskussion über Pro und Casual wird in Flames untergehen!


----------



## keen. (24. November 2008)

asszudemi schrieb:


> ...
> von daher soll der kerl sich mal nicht ins hemd machen wer need hat würfelt und stamina und stärke sind die attribute für einen todesritter
> und nur weil der ring noch verteidigungswertungdrauf hat (wodurch man weniger schaden nimmt) soll man als DK passen?
> völliger schwachsinn
> ...



ah ein hunter, die klasse bei der man nichts anderes erwartet, als den würfelbutton, bei dem der gier-knopf schon entfernt wurde.

du würdest also auch nichts dagegen haben, wenn dir ein offkrieger den sunwell bogen wegrollt, weil er ihn ja auch gebrauchen kann?


glaub ich kaum..


----------



## wolkentaenzer (24. November 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Sagen wir lieber: Ein Mittelfeld-Spieler klaut dem Torwart die Handschuhe und rennt damit über's Spielfeld.



Ja, hinkt auch. Vor allem weil 'LichRitter' auch mal Torwart spielt.. ;-)


----------



## Dalmus (24. November 2008)

klogmo schrieb:


> Klar sollte man zur Sicherheit vorher abklären um missverständnisse vorzubeugen.


Richtig... wenn man Ärger vermeiden möchte, dann sollte man sowas vorher ansprechen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ginkohan (24. November 2008)

Das interessante an dieser Disskusion die nun entstanden ist, dass kaum jemand daran denkt dass es noch andere Leute gibt als nur den einen.
Nach deinen Aussagen wolkentaenzer scheinst du mir ein absoluter Egoist zu sein: Ich..Ich Ich
Klasse, dass du dies hinter der Fassade des "Spielens aus Spaß" verstecken willst, was aber nicht funktioniert weil du dir selbst wiedersprichst.
Wenn du so weiter spielst( ich tanke manchmal nehm  ich tank das weg) wird sich das rumsprechen und dann wirst du wieder hier in dem Forum auftauchen als einer von denen die rumheulen, dass sie keine Leute für Instanzen finden.
Ich spiele selbst einen tank und habe solche Leute schon offt genug erlebt, die mir mein MAIN Equip weggewürfelt haben weil sie vielleicht irgendwann in einer nicht absehbaren Zukunft auf tank skillen wollen....oder auch nicht..
In solchen Fällen kenne ich nur eine Möglichkeit...ich setze mich demonstrativ hin und tue nichts mehr, wenn der das Tankequip würfelt soll er auch tanken.
In Raids streite ich mich nicht mit den MTs weil diese auch ihrer Pflicht nachkommen aber wenn ich lese, dass er eigentlich immer als DD rumläuft, dann auch noch verschweigt was der Ring noch an Stats hat(ich wage sogar die Behauptung, dass er das mit Absicht verschwiegen hat.) dann bin ich nur froh, dass derjeniege nicht auf meinem Server ist weil da laufe ich nicht Gefahr einem solchen Vollpfosten über den Weg zu laufen.
World of Warcraft ist ein Spiel was du NIE alleine bis in die höchsten Instanzen spielen kannst(ausser Private Server..Cheat und so...) was wiederum bedeutet, dass wenn du es dir nur mit genug Leuten verscherzt, dass du dann gleich den Server wechseln kannst weil irgendwann spricht sich sowas einfach rum.
Ich habe schon genug Leute gesehen die auf meinem Server langsam aber sicher als Ninja-Looter bekannt wurden und denen wurde nach einer Frage im LFG (z.B.) offiziell gesagt, dass sie sich ihre Gruppe sonstwohin stecken können da solch ein Lootverhalten anderen Spielern den Spaß verdirbt.
Im übrigen hat es keinerlei Wert, dass du sagst, dass du mit Freunden in Instanzen gehst da auch deine Freunde mal mehr sehen wollen oder Equip sammeln wollen und nicht nur die Reste die du Ihnen übrig lässt.
Gib Acht was du tust denn alles hat Konsequenzen.

...Ach und bevor ich es vergesse tu mir und den halbwegs vernünftigen Leuten einen Gefallen und überdenke deine Argumentationsweise denn diese ist völlig haltlos und aus der Luft gegriffen.


----------



## ch_Rankath (24. November 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Nein, das war keine rethorische Frage. Ich frage Dich ernsthaft, ob Du tatsächlich Menschen verabscheust, die nicht so handeln, wie Du es von Ihnen erwartest.




Meine Aussage bezog sich eigentlich nur auf Ingame.. da ich im RL noch niemanden getroffen habe der mit dem Argument kam : Das leben is doch nur ein Spiel ! Ich klau dir mal deine Frau dein Auto deine Kinder deine Haustiere deinen Job und deine Oma. Kannst ja nochmal von vorn beginnen mitm Sammeln... 

Und da sich meine Aussage nur auf Ingame bezog ziehst du mit der Aussage das die meisten Spieler das Spiel zu ernst nehmen und sich deswegen nich so einkacken sollen mit meiner AUssage gleich. 

Ich sag zu euch Casuals : haltet euch an die Regeln die Blizzard uns vorgibt.
Du sagst zu uns "PRO's" (gott in wow gibts keine Pros) : wir sollen uns an die Regeln halten die IHR euch selber macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 merkste was?


----------



## szene333 (24. November 2008)

Asmardin schrieb:


> Zusammenfassend sei also gesagt:
> 
> - TE hat auf ein Tankitem bedarft, hat dieses bekommen und wurde daraufhin gekickt
> 
> ...



So isses

/close pls


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. November 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Ich seh aber immer noch nicht das Problem, wenn man auf speziell diesen Gegenstand Bedarf wirft, wenn man selber auch mal tankt. Ich finde das sogar sehr Regelkonform. Wenn er auf ne Stoffmütze Bedarf gewürfelt hätte, könnte ich die Diskussion nachvollziehen.



hm vllt hat sich das ja veränder in den letzen fast vier Jahren.

Aber zumindest ich kenne auch nur die First und Second need Regel.

Ansonsten würde es ja tatsächlich sehr beliebig von wegen: ich Skill häufig um, ich brauch das fürs PvP, ich brauchs für Twink, das wäre mir doch zu durcheinander.

Und ist das nicht auch ein schöner Beitrag zum Thema: Tankmangel?

Wenn es so sein sollte wie du sagst, dann würde ich es in Zukunft tatsächlich nur noch so handhaben wie du und statt zu 70% zu 100 % nur noch Gilde tanken. Wäre dann ja auch nur logisch. Und wieder wäre ein Random Tank vom Markt. Auch nicht gut oder ?


----------



## Cold Play (24. November 2008)

@ TE

ich sags mal so ich als dd hätte ihn auch genommen da hätten die anderen rumflennen können wie sie wollen. wen der tank auch bedarf darauf hat bitte schön soll er auch würfeln.

ich versteh sowieso nciht was das soll tanks vorrang etc.

ohne dd´s würde der schaden fehlen udn das würde sie zu grund erichten.

sicherlich ist es umgekehrt genauso ohne tank herscht chaos.

(ich habe mit absicht den heiler aussenor gelassen da es sich um ihn in diesem thread nicht dreht)

bei uns in der gilde ist es zumindest so wer was braucht der macht need egal obs der tank auch braucht. jedem die gleiche chance.

mfg

Cold Play


----------



## Gandrek (24. November 2008)

Asmardin schrieb:


> Zusammenfassend sei also gesagt:
> 
> - TE hat auf ein Tankitem bedarft, hat dieses bekommen und wurde daraufhin gekickt
> 
> ...



Besser kann man es nicht zusammenfassen! thx


----------



## Saschi/Silancer (24. November 2008)

Ich nochmal,

ist schön das viele immer schreiben "Es gitb First need second need" nur leider wird das nur von den wenigsten gelebt.

War dämlich mit einer Randomgruppe im Nexxus und da sind ein paar offschultern gedropped (Bin gerade zu faul zu verlinken) und der Tank hat mit drauf gewürfelt, so viel zum Thema first und sevcond need ;-)

Grüße

Sascha


----------



## Dalmus (24. November 2008)

Cold schrieb:


> bei uns in der gilde ist es zumindest so wer was braucht der macht need egal obs der tank auch braucht. jedem die gleiche chance.


Blöde Frage, aber habt ihr nur DD und Heiler in der Gilde und sucht dann immer random Tanks?
Scnr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## coolhass (24. November 2008)

so der ring ist eindeutig ein tank item!!!! also hast du unrechte !. und anderer seits geht ihr da noch ein paar mal droppt  er wieder und ruhe ist. und skillung geht vor, wenn ich nicht tank bin kann ich nicht auf tank sachen würfeln oder soll der tank dir  die neste 2hand waffe weg würfen wir er auch mal dd sein will!!!   so  und jetzt nerf die leute nicht mit  son scheiss hier. an besten wäre löschen


----------



## wolkentaenzer (24. November 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> [...] Aber zumindest ich kenne auch nur die First und Second need Regel.



Guck mal.. Die Regel kenne ich gar nicht. Mir sind nur 'Bedarf' und 'Gier' bekannt. Wenn ich etwas gebrauchen kann würfel ich 'Bedarf' und ansonsten 'Gier', oder auch gar nicht.

Was ist First 'Need' und Second 'Need'?


----------



## Syned (24. November 2008)

Scheiss drauf war ja nur ne f.... random gruppe. da würd ich auch auf alles need machen was auch nur 1 punkt besser ist als mein jetziges EQ selbst wenn es für tank oder heal wäre sobald es besser ist = bedarf. bin dd


----------



## wolkentaenzer (24. November 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> [...] Aber zumindest ich kenne auch nur die First und Second need Regel.



Guck mal.. Die Regel kenne ich gar nicht. Mir sind nur 'Bedarf' und 'Gier' bekannt. Wenn ich etwas gebrauchen kann würfel ich 'Bedarf' und ansonsten 'Gier', oder auch gar nicht.

Was ist First 'Need' und Second 'Need'?


----------



## Darkestmaster (24. November 2008)

syned und coolhass eure posts waren kinderposts

First und Secondneed sind so:
Ich brauch das weil ich ne Grüne Poppel-Hose habe und das ne Epic-Hose ist (beides Tank)
Secondneed ist dann ich kann es gebrauchen um meine hose mit 1 deffwertung weniger auszutauschen
3t. Ich wills fürs tankequip bin aber dd

Edit es geht einfach darum need<>need


----------



## Tidra-on (24. November 2008)

Das Grundproblem ist in diesem Fall deutlich die mangelnde Absprache. Hätte man bereits im Vornhinein klar festgelgt, wer Bedarf auf was hat, wäre es zweifellos nie zu einer solche in meinen Augen völlig überzogenen Reaktion gekommen. Insofern darf sich der Rest der Gruppe vom TE mit an die eigene Nase fassen. Ich kenne zwar die genauen Umstände nicht, aber gehen wir mal davon aus das der TE nicht wusste wie der Tank equippt ist. Ohne Absprache also, drückt er der Meinung der Meisten nach Gier und überlässt den Tank den Bedarfswurf. Nun aber oh Schreck, hat der längst was besseres, das Gleiche etc. Und drückt demzufolge ebenfalls nur Gier. Alles würfelt wie üblich und....der Heiler kriegt es. Toll keinem geholfen. 

Deswegen Absprachen vorher! Wenn auch nach mehrmaligen Nachfragen seitens der Gruppe keine Reaktion kommt. Pech gehabt! Hinterher heulen, weil man zu faul warein paar Sätze in den Chat zu schreiben...Da fehlt mir das Verständnis. Hier dem TE den schwarzen Peter zuzuschieben ist unterstes Niveau. 

Wers nicht schafft GERADE in Rndm Gruppen zu kommunizieren, brauch hinterher nicht über andere herfallen. Ohne Absprache, werd ich niemandem Lootvorrecht einräumen. (Ausgenommen Teile die für meine KLasse sowies unbrauchbar sind) In meinem Gildenverband erübrigt sich das eh. Und in Randoms wie gesagt mangelts eben nur an der Kommunikation.


----------



## Xairon (24. November 2008)

LichRitter schrieb:


> und diese beiträge sind genau die die ich meinte mit kinderantowrten oder unnötig -.-
> sry



Logische Folgerungen sind Kinderantworten? Na ja dann ma viel Glück mein lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kriegste auf der Arbeit rüffel weil du was verkackts, kannste ja nächstes mal sagen: Ich hab keinen Bock auf so Kinderantworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Altbier (24. November 2008)

@Wolkentänzer:

First Need: Das Item passt zur Skillung des Charakters. Das Item passt zur Funktion in der der Charakter mitgenommen wurde. 
Second Need: Das Item passt nicht zur aktuellen Skillung des Charakters. Wenn der Charakter aber hin und wieder seine Skillung wechselt und dafür ein anderes Equipment benötigt hat er second need.

Beispiel: 
Schutz-geskillter Krieger geht als Tank mit in die Ini. Ein anderer Krieger (Off-geskillt), der hin und wieder auf Schutz umskillt, ist ebenfalls dabei. Es dropt ein Tank-Item. Hier hätte der erste Krieger (Schutz) "First Need". Der zweite Krieger nur "Second Need".

Beispiel:
Heilig-Priester und Schatten-Priester sind gemeinsam in einer Ini. Es droppt ein Caster-Item. Heilig-Priester hat "Second Need", da er nicht auf DD geskillt ist. Schattenpriester hat "First Need", da er in der Funktion eines DDs mitgegangen ist.

Hoffe ich konnte das halbwegs gut beschreiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß,
Berrgo


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. November 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Guck mal.. Die Regel kenne ich gar nicht. Mir sind nur 'Bedarf' und 'Gier' bekannt. Wenn ich etwas gebrauchen kann würfel ich 'Bedarf' und ansonsten 'Gier', oder auch gar nicht.
> 
> Was ist First 'Need' und Second 'Need'?




wie schon geschrieben wurde.

Z.B. Es droppt ein Tankitem udn der passende Tank ist in der Gruppe. Der ist es der das Item brauchen und (von fehlender Verzauberung/Sockelung mal abgesehen) auch sofort anziehen und nutzen kann. Somit  hat er tatsächlich Bedarf! (First need)

Nun ist eine als DD dabei,  (z.B ein Off Krieger) der sich so nebenbei Deff Klamotten einsammelt weil er "irgendwannmal vllt" auf Tank skillen will. Der würde das Item nicht sofort anziehen, weil es ihm in seiner Skillung nix nützen würde. Also hat er kein echten Bedarf bzw. Second Need


----------



## Hollysbaby (24. November 2008)

Man man wie man hier angemacht wird wenn man was fragt ... er schreibt noch ist kein Profi und gleich knallts wieder los.  GENAU aus diesem Grunde gehe ich nicht gern in Inis ... weil die Random-Grps zum Stressen neigen, wenn mal jemand dabei ist der halt nicht so ini-erfahrenoder professionell WoW zockt, sondern aus Spass, Lust und Freude.

"Hübsche Ecke in meiner Ignore-List" ....  "wie bist du 70 geworden, wenn du von Skill .... keine Ahnung hast"  - 

Leute besinnt euch mal, hier gehts um ein Game !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Lasst euren Frust im Sportstudio ab, statt hier, wenn einer mal eine "für euch dumme" Frage stellt. Wofür ist hier ein Forum ???  Für so doofe wie uns, die eben solche Fragen stellen.

Ach - übrigens:   Ich bin auch ohne viel Ahnung von Skill 70 geworden - und das sogar ohne Mobmap, Questhelper oder sonstwas und mit einem völlig bekloppten Misch-Masch-Skill !! Habe mich nämlich erst danach mit all dem angefangen, zu befassen.

IHR OBERSCHLAUMEIER !!  Gut dass ihr alle in WoW geboren wurdet und alles wusstet !! Super - hoffentlich seid Ihr im Leben genauso wissend und intelligent und allgemein gebildet, wie hier.

Herzlichste Grüße   

PS:  Spiele übrigens auch unter anderem einen Frost-DK ... hoffentlich droppe ich nicht mal aus Versehen das falsche Item mit Gier ...


----------



## Hamburgperle (24. November 2008)

An alle hier, die immer behaupten, der TE hat die "Regeln" verletzt .. die Regel für dieses Spiel macht ausschließlich Blizz ... und diese hat der TE nicht verletzt, im Gegensatz zu den Behauptungen von CH_Rankath.
Somit sind alle unsinnigen Vergleiche mit Schach und Fussi totaler Schrott, da dort auch nur Verletzungen offizieller Regeln geahndet werden.

Der Rest, welche das Spiel durchaus erleichtern, sind Absprachen zwischen einzelnen Spielern, nicht mehr, nicht weniger und hier hat eine Absprache scheinbar NICHT stattgefunden. Und die Argumente ... daß ist so, daß der das bekommt oder das macht ... bla bla .. sind ebenfalls Unsinn. VOR einer INI werden die für diese Gruppe geltenden Regeln BESPROCHEN ... meist durch den Tank!

Diese Einweisung macht üblicherweise bei uns auch der TANK. Der sagt an, wer was wann zu tun oder zu lassen hat (insb. der Magiern und Huntern ;-) und der sagt auch an, wie gelootet wird. Niemand verläßt sich drauf, daß alle in der Gruppe wissen, welches Zeichen für Sheep oder welches für 2. Target steht oder oder oder ... also lieber Tank, wenn Du eine solche Einweisung machst, sprich die Lootregeln an und wenn Du weißt, daß hier eines von drei Tank-ITEMS bis LvL 73 oder so droppt .... ANSAGEN !!! und nicht hinterher auf IGNO ! Und auch vorher mal fragen, ob die Leutz überhaupt schon mal in ner INI waren ... (mal am Rande, wir hatten auch schon mal nen Random-WL bei uns im Gildenraid, der lustig gefaert hat in ner INI, der wurde auch nicht gekickt, sondern draufhingewiesen) 

Und lieber CH_Rankath ... wenn DU so ein Vollprofi bist und mal ne Randomgruppe mit bei dir so ungeliebten Casuals zusammenstellst für ne INI dann denke an klare Ansagen ... DANN und nur dann hast Du bei Leuten die sich nicht dran halten auch das Recht dich so aufzublasen.

So long .. und nicht vergessen, es ist nur ein Spiel ....


----------



## N00blike (24. November 2008)

asszudemi schrieb:


> bei mir ist der ring bisher 4 mal gedroppt in azjol nerub und einmal hab ich ihn sogar bekommen...als hunter oO
> 
> von daher soll der kerl sich mal nicht ins hemd machen wer need hat würfelt und stamina und stärke sind die attribute für einen todesritter
> und nur weil der ring noch verteidigungswertungdrauf hat (wodurch man weniger schaden nimmt) soll man als DK passen?
> ...




/sign

denke auch völlig übertrieben!
Unser dk tank macht auch teils need auf dmg sachen weil er es halt gebrauchen kann!
Wir reden hier von einer non hero lvl 70 instanz bis der tank 80 ist hat er ihn eh und wenn nicht juckt es auch keinen da er auch ohne diesen ring weiter tanken kann!
Ausserdem warum soll sich der tank nicht auch mit ner andere klasse um items kloppen? Ich als magier muss es ja auch und hab auch kein problem damit!
Es ist sowas von überzogen leute deswegen zu kicken und zu ignorieren.... Zur not ist man dann ein bisschen sauer aber so aktionen zeigen auch nur die geistige reife des jenigen der gekickt hat!


----------



## Djendra (24. November 2008)

fraudani schrieb:


> Es wurde ja schon mehrfach gesagt, dass es sich bei dem Ring um ein Tankitem handelt. Ich persönlich finde jedoch nicht, dass ausschließlich der Anspruch auf Tankitems hat, der aktuell die Tankfunktion hat. *Wenn z. B. ein Feraldruide als Katze dabei ist, weil es schon einen Tank gab oder weil in dieser Inze der Bär als Tank nicht taugt, so kann er trotzdem Bedarf auf Tankitems haben. *Und nur weil er gerade nicht der Tank ist, heißt es ja nicht, dass sein Bedarf nicht trotzdem größer sein kann, als der des aktuellen Tanks.



Ich spiele meinen Feral hauptsächlich als Katze und tanke selten, würfel aber trotzdem bei Tank-Items nur b wenn es der Tank nicht braucht. Wie einer schon vor mir geschrieben hat: First Need, Second Need und wenn ich als Katze und nicht als Bärchen mit in eine Ini gehe, dann hab ich halt Second Need auf Tank-Items.


----------



## ch_Rankath (24. November 2008)

Hollysbaby schrieb:


> Man man wie man hier angemacht wird wenn man was fragt ... er schreibt noch ist kein Profi und gleich knallts wieder los.  GENAU aus diesem Grunde gehe ich nicht gern in Inis ... weil die Random-Grps zum Stressen neigen, wenn mal jemand dabei ist der halt nicht so ini-erfahrenoder professionell WoW zockt, sondern aus Spass, Lust und Freude.
> 
> "Hübsche Ecke in meiner Ignore-List" ....  "wie bist du 70 geworden, wenn du von Skill .... keine Ahnung hast"  -
> 
> ...



Nummer 3 von der Sorte.. wieviele wohl noch kommen?


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. November 2008)

Hollysbaby schrieb:


> Man man wie man hier angemacht wird wenn man was fragt ... er schreibt noch ist kein Profi und gleich knallts wieder los.  GENAU aus diesem Grunde gehe ich nicht gern in Inis ... weil die Random-Grps zum Stressen neigen, wenn mal jemand dabei ist der halt nicht so ini-erfahrenoder professionell WoW zockt, sondern aus Spass, Lust und Freude.
> 
> Herzlichste Grüße
> 
> PS:  Spiele übrigens auch unter anderem einen Frost-DK ... hoffentlich droppe ich nicht mal aus Versehen das falsche Item mit Gier ...



Naja, wenn du mal guckst hat er in seinem Post grade die Stats die für die Diskussion wichtig sind weggelassen (Rüssi und VW)

Das war dann doch ein wenig sehr "zufällig " oder?


----------



## szene333 (24. November 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> Nummer 3 von der Sorte.. wieviele wohl noch kommen?



Egal wieviele noch kommen. Er hat nunmal recht.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (24. November 2008)

Altbier schrieb:


> Hoffe ich konnte das halbwegs gut beschreiben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ah danke, irgendwie hab ich mein Post nicht wiedergefunden. Scheint ein Anzeigeproblem zu sein. Ja, Du konntest mir helfen. Die Regel war mir allerdings tatsächlich vollkommen unbekannt und ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, dass ich nicht der Einzige bin, dem es so geht.

grüße
wolke

PS: Normalerweise handhabe ich das so, dass ich vor einem Bedarfwurf nachfrage, ob es noch jemand anders braucht. Ich habe nämlich keine Lust, dass irgendeiner weinen muss...


----------



## ch_Rankath (24. November 2008)

szene333 schrieb:


> Egal wieviele noch kommen. Er hat nunmal recht.



Das Recht worauf? "Vielspieler" anzuprangern das sie kein RL haben, das Spiel zu ernst nehmen und deshalb doch bitte den Casuals den Spielspaß nicht zu versauen mit dieser Einstellung aber andersherum wäre es natürlich vollkommen ok? 


Paaaast schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LichRitter (24. November 2008)

ok Nun sag ich wieder mal was dazu:

Danke erstmal für die vielen antworten und erklärungen

- Jemand hat geschrieben ich hab den zusätzlichen rüsibonus verschwiegen sry aber ich bin nicht gott und merk mir alles hättest du die nachfolgenden beiträge gelesen hättest du gesehen das ich mich entschuldigt hab das ich vergessen hab den zusätzlichen rüsibonus zu erwähnen.

- Entschuldigung das ich kein 7 stunden am tag zocker bin und mir jedes thema beitrag forum usw zum DK durchgelesen hab.

- Und jemanden zu beschimpfen finde ich auch nicht ok weil ich habe meinen fehler offen hingelegt und einfach gefragt was ihr dazu sagt.

- Und manche übertreiben es auch und vergesen anscheinend das es ein SPIEL ist und manche sehen es anscheinend echt als ihre BESTIMMUNG der beste zu werden usw.

- ICh habe auch erwähnt: Ich spiele manchmal als TANK oder DD daher auch meine FROST skillung also wo liegt das problem?

- Die gruppe finde ich hat einfach überreagiert anstatt das normal zu besprechen einfach wi ein kleinkind auf beleidigte leberwurst spielen und  warum wenn gleich auf igno liste setzen? o.O Nur weil er sich geeirt hat und einen fehler gemacht hat?

- Und jemand hat gesagt:" ach du warst der mir den ring weggewürfelt hat!". Bitte zuerst würde ich mal fragen welchen server ich zocke und mein ingame name lautet ok?

- Und eigentlich haben manche recht, ich sollte einfach drauf pfeifen aber ich wollte nur mal ein thema erstellen und drüber diskutieren aber manche sehen ja es als einen der größten fehler der wow geschichte das sogenannte wegwürfeln o.O

- Aber da ich ja oft als beobachter im forum bin habe ich mir schon fast gedacht das man nur als noob hingestellt wird oder sonst etwas.


----------



## szene333 (24. November 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Ah danke, irgendwie hab ich mein Post nicht wiedergefunden. Scheint ein Anzeigeproblem zu sein. Ja, Du konntest mir helfen. Die Regel war mir allerdings tatsächlich vollkommen unbekannt und ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, dass ich nicht der Einzige bin, dem es so geht.
> 
> grüße
> wolke
> ...



und geweint wird hier viel


----------



## Dalmus (24. November 2008)

Hamburgperle schrieb:


> An alle hier, die immer behaupten, der TE hat die "Regeln" verletzt .. die Regel für dieses Spiel macht ausschließlich Blizz ... und diese hat der TE nicht verletzt, im Gegensatz zu den Behauptungen von CH_Rankath.
> Somit sind alle unsinnigen Vergleiche mit Schach und Fussi totaler Schrott, da dort auch nur Verletzungen offizieller Regeln geahndet werden.


Öhm, die anderen Spieler haben kein Ticket geschrieben und er bekam auch keine Accountstrafe.
Warum nicht? Weil die offiziellen Regeln nicht verletzt wurden.
Trotzdem gibt es immer ungeschriebene Gesetze. Ich kann beim Fußball auch ne Menge Mist machen, für die ich vom Schiedsrichter nicht vom Platz gestellt werde... ob aber meine Mitfußballer dann weiterhin mit mir spielen möchten, das lasse ich dann mal so im Raum stehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Hamburgperle schrieb:


> Der Rest, welche das Spiel durchaus erleichtern, sind Absprachen zwischen einzelnen Spielern, nicht mehr, nicht weniger und hier hat eine Absprache scheinbar NICHT stattgefunden. Und die Argumente ... daß ist so, daß der das bekommt oder das macht ... bla bla .. sind ebenfalls Unsinn. VOR einer INI werden die für diese Gruppe geltenden Regeln BESPROCHEN ... meist durch den Tank!


Seit wann das? Sowas habe ich noch nie gehört. Oo
Entweder ich gehe in eine Iniund hab mich vorher gar nicht groß drum gekümmert was dort droppen kann und schaue dann wenn was dropt erst nach ob's mir was bringt oder nicht, oder aber ich habe mich im Vorfeld informiert und bin auf ein Item scharf, das aber nicht zu meiner Rolle in der Ini paßt - das ist die einzige Situation wo dann mal vorher was besprochen wird - und das passiert äußerst selten mal.
Und in der Regel laufen diese "Absprachen" dann so ab, daß irgendeiner direkt im Chat schreibt: "Need xxx, wehe irgeneiner von euch kacknoops würfelt mir das weg."



Hamburgperle schrieb:


> Diese Einweisung macht üblicherweise bei uns auch der TANK. Der sagt an, wer was wann zu tun oder zu lassen hat (insb. der Magiern und Huntern ;-) und der sagt auch an, wie gelootet wird. Niemand verläßt sich drauf, daß alle in der Gruppe wissen, welches Zeichen für Sheep oder welches für 2. Target steht oder oder oder ... also lieber Tank, wenn Du eine solche Einweisung machst, sprich die Lootregeln an und wenn Du weißt, daß hier eines von drei Tank-ITEMS bis LvL 73 oder so droppt .... ANSAGEN !!! und nicht hinterher auf IGNO ! Und auch vorher mal fragen, ob die Leutz überhaupt schon mal in ner INI waren ... (mal am Rande, wir hatten auch schon mal nen Random-WL bei uns im Gildenraid, der lustig gefaert hat in ner INI, der wurde auch nicht gekickt, sondern draufhingewiesen)


Der Tank sagt an, wer was an Drops bekommen darf?
Alter Schwede, man lernt doch nie aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist mir noch nie passiert. Ist mir aber auch lieber so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. November 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> PS: Normalerweise handhabe ich das so, dass ich vor einem Bedarfwurf nachfrage, ob es noch jemand anders braucht. Ich habe nämlich keine Lust, dass irgendeiner weinen muss...



siehst du, wenn es so laufen würde könnte man sich 90% der Diskussion sparen.
Sinnvollerweise hat Blizz den Laufbalken bei Bedarf/Gier im Gegensatz zu früher ja ausreichen verlängert, so dass man auch noch mal zwei drei Sätze im Chat austauschen kann bevor die Maus zuckt. 
Aber leider.... *seufz*


----------



## wolkentaenzer (24. November 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> [...] "Vielspieler" anzuprangern das sie kein RL haben, das Spiel zu ernst nehmen [...]


Wer hat Dich denn angeprangert, dass Du kein RL hättest? Ich frage mich ernsthaft, warum Du Dich in diese unnötige aggressive Verteidigungshaltung begibst?


----------



## Tidra-on (24. November 2008)

Eins wird hier vergessen bzw. viel zu selten angesprochen. Mal abgesehen von der mangelnden Absprache. DK kann nun mal ohne umskillen sowohl DD Part als auch Tankpart übernehmen. Dementsprechend hat er auch Anspruch darauf. Ähnliche Probleme gibts ja bei Heiler/Caster Klassen. Wobei mir immer noch nicht ganz klar ist, warum der Caster auf angbeliche Heilersachen,dies defacto gar nicht mehr gibt) nicht würfeln sollte. Manaregg und Wille brauchen nur Heiler? Wär mir neu. Gerade manafressende Klassen wie Magier, haben wohl das Recht mitzuwürfeln. (Wie gesagt unter der Vorraussetzung das vorher nicht anderes abgesprochen wurde.) 

Mal als Beispiel. Maintank stirbt im Bosskampf, DK übernimmt Position und führt die Grp zum Sieg. Laut der hier vorherrschenden Regel, würde der wiederbelbte Maintank trotzdem First Need haben? Sorry aber da käm ich mir als der DK mächtig verarscht vor. 

Ähnliche Beispiele könnte man mit Heilern/Castern heranziehen.

Letztendlich  bleibt. Sprecht euch ab. Und gut ist. Dann gibts auch keine Missverständnisse.


----------



## Scotty1976 (24. November 2008)

Hallo Crush_Hunter!

Ich fühl mich nicht als Ninja Looter. 

Ich klicke Gier, wenn es nix für mich ist und Bedarf, wenn ich was gebrauchen kann. 
Und wenn ich mich mal verklickt habe, was auch schon 1-2 mal vergekommen ist, entschuldige ich mich.

Und ja, ich bin ein Casual und verdammt stolz drauf !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie bezeichnest du dich denn, Hunter!


----------



## Scotty1976 (24. November 2008)

Zweiter!


----------



## Scotty1976 (24. November 2008)

Dritter!


----------



## szene333 (24. November 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> Das Recht worauf? "Vielspieler" anzuprangern das sie kein RL haben, das Spiel zu ernst nehmen und deshalb doch bitte den Casuals den Spielspaß nicht zu versauen mit dieser Einstellung aber andersherum wäre es natürlich vollkommen ok?
> 
> 
> Paaaast schon
> ...



Ob PRO oder Casual. Es ist und bleibt ein Spiel. Aber wenn ich mir die Antworten vieler PRO´s anschaue, muss ich zu dem Schluss kommen, dass WOW das wichtigste in ihrem Leben ist, leider. Es wird ja gerade so getan, als ob der TE gegen ein Gesetz verstoßen hat. Und wer dieser Meinung ist, ja, der hat kein RL.


----------



## szene333 (24. November 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> Das Recht worauf? "Vielspieler" anzuprangern das sie kein RL haben, das Spiel zu ernst nehmen und deshalb doch bitte den Casuals den Spielspaß nicht zu versauen mit dieser Einstellung aber andersherum wäre es natürlich vollkommen ok?
> 
> 
> Paaaast schon
> ...



Ob PRO oder Casual. Es ist und bleibt ein Spiel. Aber wenn ich mir die Antworten vieler PRO´s anschaue, muss ich zu dem Schluss kommen, dass WOW das wichtigste in ihrem Leben ist, leider. Es wird ja gerade so getan, als ob der TE gegen ein Gesetz verstoßen hat. Und wer dieser Meinung ist, ja, der hat kein RL.


----------



## Makata (24. November 2008)

@ch_Rankath
Ich bin froh das du viel Zeit mit dem Spiel verbringst und damit den Leuten im echten Leben erspart bleibst.
Aber wahrscheinlich bist du auch jemand, der sich hinter seinen anonymen Internet Identität versteckt und dort einen raushängen lässt.
Deine Aussagen sind wirklich absolut unter aller Sxx.

WoW ist nur ein Spiel, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Und es ist halt wie im echten Leben, man muss sich erst mal seine "Freunde" rauspicken mit denen es Spaß macht zu spielen.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (24. November 2008)

Zur Zeit kommen ja unterschiedliche Gruppierungen in die Instanzen und wenn mangels Spieler ein Frost-DK mitgeht
dann soll er. 
Allerdings hat ein anderer die Aufgabe des Tanks zu diesem Zeitpunkt übernommen. Wenn dann ein Todesritter, der
als DDler mitrennt plötzlich Bedarf auf ein Tankitem würfelt, gibt das Ärger. Logisch

Auch wenn es total überzogen war. Ist ja kein Mega-Teil.

_Tja, darum gehe ich  nicht mehr Random in eine Ini. Dann logge ich lieber aus und mach was anderes als mich über
so einen Mist zu Ärgern.
Mal abgesehen das wir die Instanz meistens eh 2x am Abend machen da man die ja in 25 Min. leer hat und der Loottable
nicht gerade gewaltig ist.
Kurz gesagt,alle die Tanken haben das Ding schon._ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tschillibilly (24. November 2008)

(Wow, erste Beteiligung im Buffed-Forum)

Ich finde, das mit den Lootregeln kann man garnicht so pauschalisieren.
Aus meiner alten Gilde kenne ich das auch so, dass zuerst MT und Main-Heiler ausgestattet wurden, dann konnten die Hybrid-DDs Bedarf anmelden, was an sich auch ganz sinnig ist, weil man mit nem grün-blauen Tank und Heiler in Instanzen oft auch nicht weit genug kommt.
Bei anderen Gilden habe ich jetzt allerdings erlebt, dass jeder gewürfelt hat, der Bedarf hatte. So hat mir nen Hunter nen Ring weggewürfelt, nen Def-Warri nen Umhang und nen anderer Tank nen andern Ring weggewürfelt, obwohl der wirklich perfekte Schurkenstats drauf hatte (ich leugne nicht, dass die Items für andere Klassen ebenfalls gut zu gebrauen waren).
In Randomgruppen wird vorher meist nie abgesprochen, nach welchen Regeln der Loot verteilt wird. Das führt dann ebenfalls dazu, dass jeder prinzipiell auf alles würfelt, was er mal gebrauchen kann, ärgere ich mich natürlich auch drüber, würde es aber auch genau so machen, wenn ich als Def-Warri drin gewesen aber besseres DD-Equip hätte haben wollen.

Nen anderer Punkt: Auch ohne sich vorher mit dem Tank einer Rnd-Grp zu einigen, finde ich es okay, wenn nen Fury auf Tank-Items würfelt, ähnliches gilt für Palas, Dudus und DKs. Wenn diese in anderen Instanzen wirklich tanken wollen, bin ich für jedes gute Item dankbar, was am Körper des Tanks klebt, weil die Instanz mit nem Tank, der Equip farmt, einfach verdammt teuer und stressig ist.

Außerdem bin ich mir jetzt nicht sicher, wo Blizzard vorschreibt, wer wann wie zu würfeln hat. Deswegen ja auch der "Gier" und "Bedarf"-Knopf, damit jeder nach eigenem Ermessen würfeln kann. Mal ärgern sich die anderen darüber, mal nicht. Vielleicht wars auch nen Fehler von Seiten Blizzards, weil sie naiv genug waren zu glauben, dass die Spieler anderen Spielern Items gönnen, ha.
Besonders auf Nordend merkt man grade, wie man sich um Erzvorkommen prügeln muss. Wo ist das soziale und freundliche Verhalten der Spieler, wenn se einem die Arbeit beim Erzabbau abnehmen, wenn man daneben steht und kämpft? 

Ich sags mal so: Die Spielmechanik macht es nicht möglich, ein Erzvorkommen zu reservieren, deswegen ist im Grunde jeder im Recht, der einem anderen das Erz wegnimmt. Man kann nett sein und fragen, ob derjenige das Erz haben wollte. Man kanns auch lassen.


BTT: Es liegt am eigenen Ermessen der Spieler und in der Spielmechanik ist es durch die beiden Würfelknöpfe nunmal möglich, Bedarf oder Gier zu drücken. Also ist es kein "falsches" Verhalten, sondern höchstens ein egoistisches.


----------



## ch_Rankath (24. November 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Wer hat Dich denn angeprangert, dass Du kein RL hättest? Ich frage mich ernsthaft, warum Du Dich in diese unnötige aggressive Verteidigungshaltung begibst?




Wegen solcher Aussagen : 
Und ja, ich bin ein Casual und verdammt stolz drauf ! victory.gif


----------



## Dalmus (24. November 2008)

Tidra-on schrieb:


> Mal als Beispiel. Maintank stirbt im Bosskampf, DK übernimmt Position und führt die Grp zum Sieg. Laut der hier vorherrschenden Regel, würde der wiederbelbte Maintank trotzdem First Need haben? Sorry aber da käm ich mir als der DK mächtig verarscht vor.


Gerade in dem Beispiel hat der Tank Vorrecht. Schließlich ist es offensichtlich, daß er sein Equip noch verbessern muß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ch_Rankath (24. November 2008)

Makata schrieb:


> @ch_Rankath
> Ich bin froh das du viel Zeit mit dem Spiel verbringst und damit den Leuten im echten Leben erspart bleibst.
> Aber wahrscheinlich bist du auch jemand, der sich hinter seinen anonymen Internet Identität versteckt und dort einen raushängen lässt.
> Deine Aussagen sind wirklich absolut unter aller Sxx.



Wer sagt das ich viel Zeit im Spiel verbringe? Vielleicht bin ich einfach jemand der sich mit dem beschäftigt was er da gerade tut.
Vor wem sollte ich mich denn verstecken? Vor so Armleuchtern die meinen je weniger sie im Spiel an Zeit investieren umso bessere Menschen sind sie?



> WoW ist nur ein Spiel, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.



Wie schön das du versuchst anderen deine Meinung aufzudrücken. Es gibt Leute für die ist WOW ein Hobby. Und genau weil es das ist verbringen sie viel Zeit damit



> Und es ist halt wie im echten Leben, man muss sich erst mal seine "Freunde" rauspicken mit denen es Spaß macht zu spielen.



Da geb ich dir Recht


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. November 2008)

Tschillibilly schrieb:


> BTT: Es liegt am eigenen Ermessen der Spieler und in der Spielmechanik ist es durch die beiden Würfelknöpfe nunmal möglich, Bedarf oder Gier zu drücken. Also ist es kein "falsches" Verhalten, sondern höchstens ein egoistisches.



Naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 irgendwie schon 

Also nur mal jetzt konkret auf mich als Tank bezogen.

Wer mich bei dem Tankmangel gerne mal wieder für ne Randomgruppe haben möchte sollte möglichst keinen Ruf unterhalb von "neutral" bei mir haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ansonsten haste letztendlich schon recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Altbier (24. November 2008)

LichRitter schrieb:


> - Jemand hat geschrieben ich hab den zusätzlichen rüsibonus verschwiegen sry aber ich bin nicht gott und merk mir alles hättest du die nachfolgenden beiträge gelesen hättest du gesehen das ich mich entschuldigt hab das ich vergessen hab den zusätzlichen rüsibonus zu erwähnen.


Das kam in der Tat ein wenig suspekt rüber. Aber du hast ja auch in deinem Eingangspost geschrieben, dass Du dich nicht mehr genau dran erinnerst. 



LichRitter schrieb:


> - Entschuldigung das ich kein 7 stunden am tag zocker bin und mir jedes thema beitrag forum usw zum DK durchgelesen hab.


Das hat nichts mit 7 Stunden am Tag Zocker zu tun. Ich z.B. seh das Lesen von Guides zu meiner Klasse als nette Nebenbeschäftigung wenn ich mal keinen Bock habe ins Spiel einzuloggen, oder nur kurz Zeit habe. Naja... ich finde auch das Theory-Crafting welches manche Leute betreiben und damit auch die Mathematik hinter dem Spiel recht interessant. 



LichRitter schrieb:


> - Und jemanden zu beschimpfen finde ich auch nicht ok weil ich habe meinen fehler offen hingelegt und einfach gefragt was ihr dazu sagt.


Muss man Dir auch positiv anrechnen. Du *wolltest* ja immerhin wissen, was Du falsch gemacht hast. Zumindest gehörst Du also nicht zu den Spielern denen es sch....egal ist was andere von ihnen halten.



LichRitter schrieb:


> - Und manche übertreiben es auch und vergesen anscheinend das es ein SPIEL ist und manche sehen es anscheinend echt als ihre BESTIMMUNG der beste zu werden usw.


Das ist hier im Forum ein sehr weit verbreitetes Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





LichRitter schrieb:


> - ICh habe auch erwähnt: Ich spiele manchmal als TANK oder DD daher auch meine FROST skillung also wo liegt das problem?


Siehe First Need / Second Need



LichRitter schrieb:


> - Die gruppe finde ich hat einfach überreagiert anstatt das normal zu besprechen einfach wi ein kleinkind auf beleidigte leberwurst spielen und  warum wenn gleich auf igno liste setzen? o.O Nur weil er sich geeirt hat und einen fehler gemacht hat?


Finde auch, dass die Gruppe überreagiert hat. Ein wenig drüber sprechen hätte nicht geschadet. Eine Umverteilung des Loots funktioniert ja auch über Tickets.

Gruß,
Berrgo


----------



## Dark Guardian (24. November 2008)

Tidra-on schrieb:


> Eins wird hier vergessen bzw. viel zu selten angesprochen. Mal abgesehen von der mangelnden Absprache. DK kann nun mal ohne umskillen sowohl DD Part als auch Tankpart übernehmen. Dementsprechend hat er auch Anspruch darauf. Ähnliche Probleme gibts ja bei Heiler/Caster Klassen. Wobei mir immer noch nicht ganz klar ist, warum der Caster auf angbeliche Heilersachen,dies defacto gar nicht mehr gibt) nicht würfeln sollte. Manaregg und Wille brauchen nur Heiler? Wär mir neu. Gerade manafressende Klassen wie Magier, haben wohl das Recht mitzuwürfeln. (Wie gesagt unter der Vorraussetzung das vorher nicht anderes abgesprochen wurde.)
> 
> Mal als Beispiel. Maintank stirbt im Bosskampf, DK übernimmt Position und führt die Grp zum Sieg. Laut der hier vorherrschenden Regel, würde der wiederbelbte Maintank trotzdem First Need haben? Sorry aber da käm ich mir als der DK mächtig verarscht vor.
> 
> ...



So und nicht anders ist es. 

Der Feral Druide kann mit einer Skillung ebenfalls 2 Parts übernehmen. Und ich habe schon oft genug erlebt das ich als DD eine Instanz betreten und als Tank wieder verlassen habe, manchmal auch umgekehrt weil kein Tank nötig war.

Soo... und wenn kein Tank gebraucht wird würfeln auf Tanksachen alle Gier oder ein Verzauberer Bedarf weil ja kein Tank dabei ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ähnliche Beispiele gibt es zu Hauf. Die hier genannten Sachen sind aber auch korrekt:

1. Auf nichts würfeln auf das man nicht geskillt ist (Ein Heal-Pala braucht kein Tank-Zeug).
2. Nur auf das würfeln was man spielt (als DD nicht auf Tank Sachen würfeln)

Anderfalls: Vorher fragen und nicht hinterher!


----------



## szene333 (24. November 2008)

Der, der ohne Sünde ist, werfe den ersten Stein.


----------



## Spacecookie (24. November 2008)

Servus!

ui, mein erster Beitrag in diesem Forum und dann gleich zu so einem Thema ^^

ich kann euch nur eines raten: SPRECHT MITEINANDER!!! 
hättest kurz gefragt ob du bedarf machen darfst und warum du das willst, wärs nie zum kick gekommen.


noch was anderes...
jemand hat was von 2 nexus-questbelohnungen für tanks gesagt... also bei mir waren es gestern 3 nette teilchen (Schultern, Handschuhe und Stiefel) ^^




lg
cookie


----------



## Lari (24. November 2008)

*Stein werf*


----------



## Rodulf (24. November 2008)

ich finde es ja erschreckend wie hier auf die Casuals eingehackt wird, es ging sicherlich jedem so, das er nicht als absolute Leuchte in die WoW Welt gekomme nist und jeder hat sicherlich auch irgendwo schonmal Lehrgeld bezahlt. Was man allerdings von einem Casual genauso wie von einem ProGamer verlangen kann, ist das man sich mit seinem Charakter mal ein bischen auseinander setzt und vor einer Ini auch mal schaut, was man da an Loot so gebrauchen könnte.

Ich bin auch absoluter Casual und es gibt nicht wenige Spieler die mich auf Grund meiner doch ab und an recht simplen Fragen schon als einen solchen erkannt haben, man merkt halt augenscheinlich schon das ich meinen ersten Char spiele. Als Tank wird man ja immer gen mitgenommen und da es ja in der REgel immer ein wenig dauert, bis die Gruppe an de Ini steht, hat man eigentlich auch genug Zeit vorab mal anzusagen, welches Item man haben möchte. So mch ich das, nachdem das hier im Forum als beste Variante empfohlen worden ist und dann stellt man auch fest wer es noch gebrauchen kann und einigt sich vorab, das dann fair gewürfelt wird.

Im versunkenen Tempale gibt es bei ERanikus einen sehr guten Schild wie ich finde und nur für den bin ich letztens in die Ini gegangen und habe auch vorher schon need angemeldet, als das Ding dann dropte, war ich schon erschrocken, als der Heal-Pala auch geneedet hat, der Wurf ging an mich und ich war happy, ich wäre auch gern bereit gewesen nochmal reinzugehen um den Schild für den anderen Pala zu holen.

Als Casual ist man im Allgemeinen auf Random angewiesen und ich hab auch schon oft genug das nachsehen gehabt aber wenn interessierts, dann gehe ich halt nochmal und irgendwann habe ich das Item, das eh nicht ewig im Equip bleibt.


----------



## ZarDocKs (24. November 2008)

Palatinus schrieb:


> Nur gut das sich wieder ein TE für sein, ich drück´s mal vorsichtig aus, daneben benehmen aus dem Staub macht.
> Ich finde es vor allem so dreißt wohl zu Glauben wie dämlich die Community ist und zu Glauben das es einen Ring in besagter ini gibt der "nur" 2 Werte drauf hat und großzügig den Wert, der nebenbei nicht unerheblich unwichtig für Tanks ist, zu verschweigen!
> 
> 
> ...




ich finde es schrecklich wie manche leute nicht lesen können. er hat doch noch dabei geschrieben er ist sich mit den werten nicht sicher, und er auch auf die beiträge geantwortet, und ganz ehrlich ich hab auch erst mit 70 kapiert was alle diese werten bringen und wie die skallieren und ich wette 60% aller wow haben da noch weniger plan von weil da viel mathe hinter sitz zu dem viele hier nicht fähig sind.


----------



## szene333 (24. November 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> *Stein werf*



Du warst das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (24. November 2008)

> [...]so dass man auch noch mal zwei drei Sätze im Chat austauschen kann bevor die Maus zuckt.
> Aber leider.... *seufz*



Ich muss ja gestehen, dass ich zu den Leuten gehöre, die immer viel in Gruppen texten. Bei meinem letzten Random-Instanzbesuch (als Tank) lief das so, dass zwei aus der Gruppe mich irgendwann angemacht haben, dass ich zu langsam und zu vorsichtig pullen würde. 

Man kann es halt selten allen recht machen und Rücksichtsnahme scheint für viele ein Fremdwort zu sein.


----------



## WarriParanoia (24. November 2008)

LichRitter schrieb:


> PS: Spart euch die Kinderantworten -.-




das zu lesen von einem der höchstens 13 ist, find ich immer wieder hammer....

PS. geh erstmal zur schule und lern richtig schreiben.


----------



## ch_Rankath (24. November 2008)

dragonfiest9308 schrieb:


> Also blöder gehts net mann ey mann würfelt doch nicht über einen tank ring wenn mann als dd specc rein geht und wenn der andere tank needd hatte ich hasse solche spasts ebay char




Okay soweit ich diese Meinung auch vertrete...DAS hier ist einer von eurern sogenannten "PRO's"


----------



## Dalmus (24. November 2008)

Fühl Dich reported, dragonfiest.
Hättest Du alles gelesen, hättest Du mitbekommen, daß es doch eher ein Versehen war.
Und selbst wenn es pure Absicht gewesen wäre, ist das kein Grund für eine derartige Wortwahl.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (24. November 2008)

Darf ich mal fragen, wo Du Dir diesen Soziolekt angeeignet hast?


----------



## Sylvanas (24. November 2008)

Hab mir jetzt nicht alle 8 Seiten durchgelesen, aber ich schreib einfach mal was ich denke:

Also Need drückt man doch wenn ein Item eine Verbesserung einem bringt, und da das der Fall war, kannst du den Ring durchaus nehmen. Andererseits isses ja wirklich ein typisches Tankitem.

Für mich isses etwa die gleiche Frage wie: Dürfen ele/heal schammis, moonkins und healpalas auf mein stoffie caster zeug bedarf machen? klar spielt es für sie nicht gross ne rolle und es ist ne verbesserung, aber diese items wurden ja schliesslich auch für Stoffies gemacht..

Ich würds so machen: wenn dich ne grp/tank sowieso aufregt dann nimmst dir sowas. wennd allerdings keine probs mit anderen spielern möchtest, lässt du von sowas lieber die finger davon=).

lg


----------



## Aspect (24. November 2008)

naja als tank isses meistens etwas schwerer das equip zusammen zu kreigen als wenn man dd ist....
deswegen hatter sich wahrschienlich auch so aufgeregt ;S


aber btw...
                  wie spricht man Ajzol aus oO?


----------



## Joringel (24. November 2008)

dragonfiest9308 schrieb:


> Also blöder gehts net mann ey mann würfelt doch nicht über einen tank ring wenn mann als dd specc rein geht und wenn der andere tank needd hatte ich hasse solche spasts ebay char



was bist du denn für einer?? er hat doch geschrieben, dass er es nicht besser weiß. 

früher hätte ich auch gedacht, dass es doch kaum sein kann, dass jemand bis level 70 (jetzt 80) nicht einmal in instanzen war oder in einer gruppe gequestet hat. aber ich habe einige spieler kennen gelernt, bei denen es genau so abgelaufen ist. die wussten dann nicht, wie man als magier bombt oder das ein hexer saat der verdamnis hat und was es bewirkt. die wussten nicht, wie man sich in gruppen verhält. woher auch?

ich kannte auch mal einen jäger, der war level 30 und wir waren zusammen kral der klingenhauer. mein freund stellte dann ganz entsetzt fest, dass er nur sachen mit int und wille am körper hat, teils stoff, teils leder, alles bunt gemischt. und hat ihn dann erstmal aufgeklärt. und heute ist er einer, der ganz weit im content vorangeschritten war in bc.

und ich kann mich auch erinnern, dass ich, als ich mit meinem druiden grad aus dem startgebiet raus war, mal in einer gruppe gequestet habe. da droppte dann ein ledererplan und ich hab bedarf gedrückt. auf die frage, ob ich denn lederer sei, sagte ich (und das war ernst gemeint, ich wusste es nicht besser): nein, aber ich bin doch nicht gierig. dann wurde mir das erstmal erklärt mit gier und bedarf. witziges beispiel, was mich heute noch zum schmunzeln bringt. macht man sowas auf level 70 bis 80, geht das gemotze los. ich denke mal, dass jeder bis level 70 begriffen haben sollte, was der unterschied zwischen gier oder bedarf ist, aber gleich so überzureagieren? ich weiß nicht.

aber an sich stimmt es schon. man sollte vorher lieber nochmal fragen. mache ich ja auch so, wenn für meinen schutzpala casterzeug droppt, und sei es aus stoff. dann frage ich vorher, selbst wenn alle auf gier drücken, ob ichs fürs questen nehmen darf. dann ist man auf der sicheren seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## szene333 (24. November 2008)

dragonfiest9308 schrieb:


> Also blöder gehts net mann ey mann würfelt doch nicht über einen tank ring wenn mann als dd specc rein geht und wenn der andere tank needd hatte ich hasse solche spasts ebay char



Lern erstmal schreiben. Mir fehlen die Worte bei solchen posts.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (24. November 2008)

Joringel schrieb:


> [...] ich denke mal, dass jeder bis level 70 begriffen haben sollte, was der unterschied zwischen gier oder bedarf ist, aber gleich so überzureagieren? ich weiß nicht.



Ich habe mich darüber letztens noch mit einem Freund unterhalten und wir waren beide der Ansicht, dass die Begriffe 'Gier' und 'Bedarf' recht schlecht gewählt sind. Aus meiner Sicht der deutschen Sprache stellt dre Begriff 'Gier' eine höhere Dringlichkeit dar als das Wort 'Bedarf'. Ich habe erst bei meinem dritten Instanzbesuch (schmerzlich) festgestellt, dass es genau anders herum ist.


----------



## Danro (24. November 2008)

LichRitter schrieb:


> Hallo^^
> 
> Ich bin so ziemlich neu im Forum und hab auch kein passendes Thema gefunden.
> Bin auch kein WoW Spezialist
> ...




Nun ja nach dem ich den Thread gelesen habe denke ich das es ein Tankring war aber laut zu werden ist übertrieben man hätte ja in Ruhe reden können und zur not das Item per GM dem Tank gutschreiben lassen können aber nun ist es eh zu spät mach dir keinen Kopf pass einfach das nächste mal besser auf


----------



## Morphes (24. November 2008)

Das ist schwierig! Ich persönlich hätte den Ring dem Tank überlassen und Ihn mir bei Interesse später geholt.
Das ist eine ungeschriebene Regel - selbst wenn du ebenfalls mal Tank bist(dd) sollte der Ring an den Tank
gehen der in diesem Innidurchgang auch getankt hat!


----------



## Asmardin (24. November 2008)

dragonfiest9308 schrieb:


> Also blöder gehts net mann ey mann würfelt doch nicht über einen tank ring wenn mann als dd specc rein geht und wenn der andere tank needd hatte ich hasse solche spasts ebay char



Wir haben doch schon festgestellt, dass ein DK in jeder Skillung tanken kann! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber mein Freund, der Ton macht die Musik und ich glaub ich sprech hier für alle Poster(auch wenn die persönlichen Meinungen zum Thema auseinandergehen), dass Du die Finger vom Forum und auch vom Gruppenspiel lassen solltest!


----------



## Captain Kitsu (24. November 2008)

dragonfiest9308 schrieb:


> Also blöder gehts net mann ey mann würfelt doch nicht über einen tank ring wenn mann als dd specc rein geht und wenn der andere tank needd hatte ich hasse solche spasts ebay char



Leute wie du mein lieber Kiddyfreund sind schuld dran, das Leute wie unser lieber TE - dem ich seine Unwissenheit wirklich abnehme - sich hüten werden je wieder in einem Forum so ne Frage zu stellen und lieber unwissend in der Gegend rumlaufen um sich immer wieder mit sowas rumzuärgern.

Allerdings sind die mir selbst dann lieber also solche dahergelaufenen Wannabe-Pro Gamer die mir "DD Specc" um die Ohren werfen aber nicht mal in der Lage sind sich wie ein vernünftiger Mensch in der deutschen Sprache zu artikulieren.

Und jetzt denke ich Dinge, die ich dir hier im Forum nie sagen würde...


----------



## Seneca (24. November 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Ich habe mich darüber letztens noch mit einem Freund unterhalten und wir waren beide der Ansicht, dass die Begriffe 'Gier' und 'Bedarf' recht schlecht gewählt sind. Aus meiner Sicht der deutschen Sprache stellt dre Begriff 'Gier' eine höhere Dringlichkeit dar als das Wort 'Bedarf'. Ich habe erst bei meinem dritten Instanzbesuch (schmerzlich) festgestellt, dass es genau anders herum ist.



Das verstehe ich wiederum nicht.
Wieso ist Gier höher als Bedarf?

Bedarf sagt doch eindeutig, dann man etwas braucht, da man den Bedarf dafür hat.
Und Gier sagt eindeutig, dass man es nur nimmt um es zu haben. Ohne Grund, eben einfach aus Gier.

Also ist alleine aus dem Verständnis der deutschen Sprache klar, dass Bedarf vor Gier geht.


----------



## Seedian (24. November 2008)

Da is ja nun ein Tank ring ist ok aber ich würd mich da nie jemanden kicken weil er mal falsch würfelt.
Mir auch schon passiert in BT auf des eine Schild (fragt mich jetz nicht wie das heißt)
Dann geht man halt nochmal rein und Nerub is nun wirklich recht easy in unter 30min.


----------



## Altbier (24. November 2008)

dragonfiest9308 schrieb:


> Also blöder gehts net mann ey mann würfelt doch nicht über einen tank ring wenn mann als dd specc rein geht und wenn der andere tank needd hatte ich hasse solche spasts ebay char



Also heute blutet mir ja schon fast der Finger von der häufigen Verwendung des "Melden"-Buttons. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da muss ich ch_Rankath mal echt recht geben. Ich glaube auch, dass so Leute wie dragonfiest, der ja anscheinend im August gerade 15 geworden ist, durchaus ihren Teil zu dem ganzen Casual/Pro-geflame beitragen. Echt schade, dass solche Kinder (in Bezug auf ihr geistiges Niveau) lieber WoW spielen als sich mal einen akzeptablen Umgangston und Sozialkompetenz anzueignen.

Gruß,
Berrgo


----------



## Seneca (24. November 2008)

dragonfiest9308 schrieb:


> Also blöder gehts net mann ey mann würfelt doch nicht über einen tank ring wenn mann als dd specc rein geht und wenn der andere tank needd hatte ich hasse solche spasts ebay char



Also blöder geht es nicht, wenn man nicht die einfachsten Regeln der Kommunikation beherrscht.
Mein Tipp an Dich:
1) Kündige WoW
2) Geh wieder zur Schule. (Auch wenn Du schon dreimal die 3. Klasse wiederholt hast. Irgendwann klappt es.)


----------



## FonKeY (24. November 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> wenn das der Ring war, den mein Tank letztens auch bekommen hat, dann hast du "vergessen" zu schreiben, dass der neben den von dir erwähnten Werten auch ne guten Packen Verteidigungswertung drauf hat.
> Insofern wärst du locker im Unrecht, denn es ist ein klares Tankitem.
> 
> (Sollte es sich um einen anderen Ring handeln hab ich nix gesagt!!!)




kann ich nur zustimmen!!

vll sollte man alles erwähnen, wenn man einen thread erstellt.....

ach ne frage haste den char selber gelevelt oda gekauft??
weil wenn man mit 70 nicht weiß wofür verteidigungswertung gut is tuts mir echt leid!


----------



## wolkentaenzer (24. November 2008)

Captain schrieb:


> [...] "DD Specc" [...]



Schön, dass Du das aufwirfst. Vielleicht kann ich ja noch lernen. Ich weiß, dass DD für Schadensklasse steht (Damagedealer). Aber wofür steht 'Specc'? Ich konnte trotz Suchfunktion und Google nichts anständiges finden.
Aus der Aussage von dragonfiest würde ich das vielleicht als 'Talentierung' ableiten, aber mir fehlt da der enthymologische Absprung.


----------



## Chim3r4 (24. November 2008)

"kann ich nur zustimmen!!
vll sollte man alles erwähnen, wenn man einen thread erstellt.....
ach ne frage haste den char selber gelevelt oda gekauft??
weil wenn man mit 70 nicht weiß wofür verteidigungswertung gut is tuts mir echt leid!"

na, gehst nachher noch mit deinem Kumpel dragonfiest auf tour?


----------



## Captain Kitsu (24. November 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Schön, dass Du das aufwirfst. Vielleicht kann ich ja noch lernen. Ich weiß, dass DD für Schadensklasse steht (Damagedealer). Aber wofür steht 'Specc'? Ich konnte trotz Suchfunktion und Google nichts anständiges finden.
> Aus der Aussage von dragonfiest würde ich das vielleicht als 'Talentierung' ableiten, aber mir fehlt da der enthymologische Absprung.



Da liegst du garnicht so falsch. Specc oder Spec...ist eine Kurzform für "Specialization" also eine Spezialisierung - in dem Fall eben auf eine Rolle wie DD, Tank, Healer usw.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (24. November 2008)

Seneca schrieb:


> Bedarf sagt doch eindeutig, dann man etwas braucht, da man den Bedarf dafür hat.
> Und Gier sagt eindeutig, dass man es nur nimmt um es zu haben. Ohne Grund, eben einfach aus Gier.



Ja, so würde ich das im Sinne von WoW auch erklären.

Aber bei 'Ich bin gierig' gegenüber 'Ich bin bedürftig' klingt das Erstere für mich wesentlich dringlicher. Liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass ich als Christ geprägt bin und Gier perse schon eine Todsünde ist...


----------



## xDeadherox (24. November 2008)

Asmardin schrieb:


> Ahm, also wenn Du Frost geskillt bist, dann bist Du ein Tank, da die Frostskillung fürs Tanken gedacht ist!
> 
> Somit war Dein Bedarf ok, aber mit Frost DD zu fahren.....naja
> 
> ...


also nur so das is quark du kannst alls Frost gut dmg fahren.



Crash_hunter schrieb:


> AH! Dann warst du der dk der mir grad eben den tankring weggewürfelt hat! WTF! lasst doch bitte den tanks die tankitems... wir nehmen auch kein dd mist,... und wenn du eben als dd mitgegangen bist, dann hast du eben nur auf ddzeug first need, tanksacen nur 2......


 Also ma echt das ist auch nicht ganz richtig.Wenn er eigentlich tank ist aber für die Gruppe als DD mitkamm dann hat er immernoch first need auf Tank sachen.

Also außerdem ist die Frage darauf was du für Stats braucht recht einfach. Du brauchst Stärke,Beweglichkeit,Hit,AP,Krittische Trefferwertung und wenn mans will auch Tempowertung.

Edit: Pls gemekere wegen meiner ansicht per PN an mich


----------



## Neonlicht (24. November 2008)

So ich muss denn auch mal meinen Senf in dieses eigentlich überflüssige Gespräch einbringen.

Wer Need hat soll Need machen so seh ich es. Und da es keine 80 Raidinstanz ist kann es dem Tank auch latte sein.
Wenn man sich wegen sowas anpisst und denn auch noch in einer der "niederen" Instanzen ist echt zu kleinlich.
Spätestens eine Woche später hat der besagte Tank einen besseren Ring durch Questbelohnung, Gegnerdropp oder aus einer anderen Instanz.
Würde sich jeder wegen so etwas anorinieren würde WoW keinen spaß mehr machen.

Vor Wotlk hat mir nen Healpala die Stoffschuhe weggewürfelt die mein Hexer gut hätte gebrauchen können da er noch die ollen Netherstoffschlappen trug.
Naja ich könnt jetzt lügen und sagen es wär mir egal gewesen, aber das würde nicht stimmen. Natürlich hab ich mich erst aufgeregt warum mir nen Pala die Stoffschuhe wegwürfelt
und denn den flotten Spruch "Ich kann alles tragen!" hinterherbringt. ( Wenn besagter Paladin dies liest, ich verzeihe dir^^)

So nun frage ich mich: Warum regt ihr euch so auf?

Auch wenn es ein Tankitem gewesen ist, ist es kein Grund sich darüber aufzuregen und gleich auf Igno zu stecken.

Und ich wette das in den nächsten 20 folgenden Beiträgen mindestens einen finde der sagen wird: Der Typ hat doch überhaupt keine Ahnung./ Da spricht wieder ein Vollnoob(geiles Wort das ich mindestens 2 ma am Tag zu hören kriege 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )



So und nun lass ich euren Gedanken mal wieder freien Raum und mache Platz für den nächsten Post.


----------



## Asmardin (24. November 2008)

Chim3r4 schrieb:


> "kann ich nur zustimmen!!
> vll sollte man alles erwähnen, wenn man einen thread erstellt.....
> ach ne frage haste den char selber gelevelt oda gekauft??
> weil wenn man mit 70 nicht weiß wofür verteidigungswertung gut is tuts mir echt leid!"
> ...




Der war gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber wie gesagt, es wird im Flame und im Close enden!!


----------



## Proximo (24. November 2008)

Ob Otto Normalspieler oder Wow-Profi... es gibt einfach Verhaltensregeln an die man sich halten muß wenn man in einer Gruppe zusammenspielt... und dazu gehört dass nur die Klasse/Spec Bedarf würfelt, welche offensichtlich dieses Item benötigt.

Dh: Ein DK-DD/Offkrieger hat auf Tankgear nunmal einfach kein Vorrecht. Da wird nicht gewürfelt... es sei denn der eigendliche Tank verzichtet auf das Item. Ganz anders schaut es aus wenn der DK-DD/Offkrieger offiziell die aktuelle Instanz getankt hat (Heroini o.ä. simples). Dann hat ER als erstes Anrecht auf das Tankitem, auch wenn irgend ein Möchtegerne-Tank (warum auch immer er nicht getankt hat) in der gleichen Gruppe ist. Umgekehrt gehören aber auch sämmtliche DD-Teile den DD's, es sei denn die DD's verzichten für den Tank.

Es geht hier nicht um Spielregeln sondern um Verhaltensregeln... dennoch gibt es keinen Grund LichRitter hier zuzuflamen... er hat schließlich ganz normal und sachlich gefragt... und die Antwort lautet nunmal: "Ja, deine Gruppe war im Recht... lerne daraus einfach für den nächsten Drop" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG Proximo


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. November 2008)

Neonlicht schrieb:


> Natürlich hab ich mich erst aufgeregt warum mir nen Pala die Stoffschuhe wegwürfelt
> 
> [...]
> 
> So nun frage ich mich: Warum regt ihr euch so auf?



Deshalb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## softcake_orange (24. November 2008)

Ich weiß nicht warum Ihr Euch immer gleich so aufregt und das Ende der Welt herbeibeschwört, aber es ist ein lediglich ein Ding von 5 Minuten, kurz ein Ticket zu schreiben und dann den Ring für den tank in der Gruppe widerherstellen zu lassen. So einfach ist das. Dann entschuldigt sich der TE bei der Gruppe, schreibt ein Ticket, der Tank bekommt den Ring und beim nächsten Mal liest der TE sich die Item Beschreibungen besser durch.

Grundsätzlich sehe ich das eigentliche Problem aber in der entstandenen *ITEMGEILHEIT*, die das Spiel im laufe der Jahre immer mehr gefördert hat.


----------



## Syrics (24. November 2008)

also ich hab jezz dir ersten beiden seiten dieses threads gelesen...hier zeigt sich ausnahmsweise mal die verkümmerte und egoistische seite...

selbst wenn es ein tank item gewesen is...wayne intressierts...brauchen sie das ding halt beide. auserdem kann der dk (der ja bekanntlich in jeder skillung tanken kann(was ja auch schon gesagt wurde)) ,wie grade gesagt, auch tanken! heißt sie haben beide anrecht darauf.


----------



## Trelan (24. November 2008)

Ich vertrete die Meinung "Bedarf ist Bedarf"... bin selber Tank und wenn der Ring weggewürfelt wird, weil jemand WIRKLICH Bedarf hat... dann mache ich die Instanz halt nochmal... Meiner Meinung nach sind höhere Werte Grund genug.... aber das ist nur meine Meinung... ich selbst würde zwar alss DD auch nicht Bedarf auf diesen Ring würfeln (bzw. vorher fragen), aber sooooo dramatisch wäre es für mich auch nicht.

Notiz an mich:
... gleich mal den Ring farmen gehen ^^


----------



## softcake_orange (24. November 2008)

Gäbe es diese enorme *ITEMGEILHEIT* nicht in WoW, so würden hier einige hundert threads gar nicht erst entstehen...

Wenn Blizz sagt, dass der DK in jeder Skillung tanken kann, brauch sich keiner wundern, wenn DKs dann auch um Tankitems mitwürfeln.


----------



## Elessor (24. November 2008)

Trelan schrieb:


> Ich vertrete die Meinung "Bedarf ist Bedarf"... bin selber Tank und wenn der Ring weggewürfelt wird, weil jemand WIRKLICH Bedarf hat... dann mache ich die Instanz halt nochmal... Meiner Meinung nach sind höhere Werte Grund genug.... aber das ist nur meine Meinung... ich selbst würde zwar alss DD auch nicht Bedarf auf diesen Ring würfeln (bzw. vorher fragen), aber sooooo dramatisch wäre es für mich auch nicht.
> 
> Notiz an mich:
> ... gleich mal den Ring farmen gehen ^^


so sehe ichs auch, bin auch deathknight, mein dudu liegt auf eis^^ also nicht in nordend jetzt... ich hätte erstmal gefragt, ob ich auch bedarf machen kann, weil die stats ja aschon n ganzes stück höher waren, aber dann natürlich auch nicht gefürfelt, wenn der tank ne sagt...als tank hätte ich nich son tamtam gemacht und ihn mitwürfeln lassen, punkt...aber so oder so hab ich irgendwie das gefühl, der TE hat beim leveln und inis gehen vor wotlk nicht richtig aufgepasst, weil auch noch zu FRAGEN ob er im unrecht ist, is ja schon...nichmal mehr unverschämt sonder einfach doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 an sich isses ja während dem leveln sowieso egal, man macht die instanz eh eher nur einmal für die quests...von demher...hm stimmt ein grund mehr es dem tank zu überlassen, weil der ja mehr als nur einmal inis geht...scheiß drauf, so wichtig isses ja nunmal nich^^

ich würde sagen, close den thread, eigentlich ist mittlerweile alles gesagt und die meinungen wiederholen sich bzw gehen in flame über langsam aber sicher...

liebe grüße,
elessor


----------



## Graydox/FRankJaeger (24. November 2008)

LichRitter schrieb:


> Hallo^^
> 
> Ich bin so ziemlich neu im Forum und hab auch kein passendes Thema gefunden.
> Bin auch kein WoW Spezialist
> ...



Du hast nen stärkeren Ring bekommen, punkt.
Wo is das Prob? Wenn mir wer (damals) ein T5 Teil weggewürfelt hat war ich auch sauer, ich denk so wars bei den auch.
Mach dir keine unnötigen Sorgen lol^^ Kannst ja Gilde fragen geht zudem auch schneller.

PSMan schreibt nicht "wär" sondern wer.)


----------



## Kokoros (24. November 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Jo an den Ring hatte ich gedacht.
> 
> Wenn mir den als Tank ein DD weggewürflt hätte, hätte ich ihm ne gemütliche Ecke in meiner Ignore-Liste eingerichtet
> 
> ...





Wieso ignorierst du jemanden wenn er die lootwegwürfelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?
Ich frage nur xD


----------



## Dalmus (24. November 2008)

Kokoros schrieb:


> Wieso ignorierst du jemanden wenn er die Lootwegwürfelt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Womöglich weil es noch keine Technik gibt, mit deren Hilfe man durch die Leitung krabbeln könnte, um demjenigen persönlich zu sagen was man darüber denkt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LichRitter (24. November 2008)

sry war nicht am laptop und melde mich wieder:

- Ich hab das gar nicht gewusst das man per GM den anderen das Item sozusagen überweisen kann. Hätte ich es gewusst und die Gruppe normal darüber gesprochen anstatt mich gleich zu kicken hätte ich es getan.

- Ja wie man sieht zb dieser dragonfist sind solche sry die 13 jahre sind und kleine gangster xD.
Ich bin definitiv keine 13 Jahre wie einer es so schon zu sagen pflegte.

- Und: Nein mein Account wurde selbst hochgelevelt und naja ich habe mich nicht sozusagen mit den ganzen abkürzungen beschäftigt oder alles über wow überall nachgelesen ich bin einfach ein 20 jähriger normaler mensch der einfach mal nachfragen wollte.

- Wie man sieht sagen die einen ja hast recht und die andere hälfte ne unrecht buhhh ignor o.O


----------



## Asmardin (24. November 2008)

Und damit könnten wir nun diesen Thread auch entgultig zu Grabe tragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (24. November 2008)

Signet des Arachnidenkommandos

nunja....


----------



## wowaddict (24. November 2008)

Naja bei dem drop ja wohl kein Untergang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mir hat letztens ein DK meinem Holypalatwink nen item mit +zaubermacht in Utgarde weggewürfelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


war iwie amüsant als er uns erklärt hat, dass auch dk´s Zaubermacht brauchen ^^


----------



## lord bockwurst (24. November 2008)

leute macht mal nich so einens tress.. erstens: is nurn spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
zweitens .. ich mein wenn er nur mal besser ist als sein item was er zur zeit getragen hat und er frost geksillt ist ab und zu tank und sowas find ichd as auch okay.  außerdem gibt es auf 80 ja noch genug zeit um zu farmen und sowas.. kommt mal alle runter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und nowas.. könnte nich mal wer hier alle sparten rausschemißen die ankommen und sagen :" das ist ein TANKITEM du noob fahr zur hölle eschnell auf ignore.. " blaaablaa blaa .. immer diese leute fressea uf dicke eier rauß .. super.. jetzt biste king! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so .. und das mit der kinderkacke könnt ihr euch direkt sparn, da ich nochn kind bin bzw noch nicht volljährig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
schönen abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neonlicht (24. November 2008)

So jetzt mal was total unnützes^^

Freue mich das ihr es geschafft habt in über 10 Beiträgen nix geschrieben habt von wegen wie doof ich sei(Ok das kommt bestimmt jetzt da dieser Post blöde ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 

Also mit den Worten des allmächtigen Mr. Faulheit :" Was man heute kann besorgen das verschiebe stehts auf Morgen" (Passt übrigens zum Thread da der Tank nochma reingehn kann wenn er geil auf den Ring is)
verabschiede ich mich und warte wiederenmal etwas sinnvolles oder halt überflüssiges zu schreiben

Im übrigen ist alles gesagt und der Thread kann geschlossen werden.^^


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (24. November 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> Quark! Jede Skillung des DK ist zum Tanken geeignet.



Wie recht er hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Topic wurde sonst schon alles gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DamokIes (24. November 2008)

Für mich ist die Sache ganz klar...
Ihr seid beide im Unrecht, denn dieser besagte Ring ist ein Hunteritem!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Foertel (24. November 2008)

Jetzt sehe ich mich ja gezwungen meinen Senf abzugeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin selber momentan RetriPala und würde auf den Ring auch Bedarf drücken, weil ich momentan noch einen HolyRing aus dem 70er Bereich trage, mir is dabei ehrlich gesagt absolut Wurst ob der Tank das auch haben will, soll er halt auch Würfeln

Das System:

Wer etwas braucht klickt BEDARF
Wer etwas nehmen würde klickt GIER

BEDARF geht vor GIER
Bei mehreren BEDARF wird *GEWÜRFELT*

So ist das System, wer etwas braucht würfelt darauf und wenn noch jemand es braucht entscheidet das Glück, Punkt.


----------



## m@r1@n (24. November 2008)

find ich ansich nich weiter schlimm hoffe du hast was draus gelernt

is ja nich sooo schlimm....im gegensatz zu dem mage der meinem healer  pre-3.0.0 zahn von gruul weggeneedet hat


----------



## Toxpack (24. November 2008)

Also ich hätte als Frost DK auch auf diesen Ring gewürfelt, aber auch nur aus dem Grund da ich mich immer als DD oder Tank anbiete, hätte somit ja auch tanken können :-)


----------



## wuschel21 (24. November 2008)

Ich spiele zwar einen Magier oder Druiden aber der tank sollte lieber einen mit deff nehmen. Ich an deiner ställe hätte ihn auch bedarft sollen sie sich aufregen  da  du ihn ja auch brachts bist da mit bedarf voll im recht.


----------



## thron (24. November 2008)

Foertel schrieb:


> Jetzt sehe ich mich ja gezwungen meinen Senf abzugeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Deswegen gehen auch soviel Tanks mit Random's, weil es so nette Leute wie Dich gibt. Kaum fällt mal was für den Tank, dann kommt ein DD und meint er könnte das für sein 2tes Set gebrauchen.


----------



## Desty (24. November 2008)

Cold schrieb:


> ohne dd´s würde der schaden fehlen udn das würde sie zu grund erichten.


Es gibt mehr Wipes, weil der Tank zu krass aufs Maul bekommt, als dass zu wenig Schaden da ist. Zu viel Schaden heißt außerdem zu schnell Aggro.

Und zu den Aussagen, WoW ist nur ein Spiel und die "Pros" sollen mit ihren selbsternannten "Regel" wegbleiben und jeder kann auf alles Need machen, dafür ist der Knopf ja da:

Die Regeln gibt indirekt Blizzard vor, und nicht die Spieler! Es gibt halt Verteidigungswertung, Trefferwertung, Zaubermacht undundund, das denken wir uns ja nicht aus. Und es ist auch ganz klar vorgegeben, welche Klasse mit welcher Skillung von was am meisten profitiert, oder auch gar nicht profitiert.

Wenn man sich damit mal richtig beschäftigt, hat man schnell raus, auf welche Items man ohne Bedenken NEED anmelden kann, und bei welchen man lieber erstmal nachfragt.

Übrigens: Die meisten werden bei so einem Fehler wie der des TE sofort gekickt und ignoriert, weil es leider genug Leute gibt, die sowas ABSICHTLICH machen! Und irgendwann vergeht einem einfach die Lust, herauszufinden, ob derjenige es nicht besser wusste, um es ihm dann in mühsamer Mundzumund-Beatmung zu erklären (was bei manchen Spielern so erfolgreich ist, wie Leuten das Rauchen auszureden), oder ob er einfach so ein Spaten ist.



Hollysbaby schrieb:


> Leute besinnt euch mal, hier gehts um ein Game !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Lasst euren Frust im Sportstudio ab, statt hier, wenn einer mal eine "für euch dumme" Frage stellt. Wofür ist hier ein Forum ???  Für so doofe wie uns, die eben solche Fragen stellen.


Und was ist mit dir? Gleich alle, die sich schon mehr mit der Materie befassen konnten als du, als "Oberschlaumeier", "in WoW geboren" etc. zu betiteln, ist mal schwach.

Viele hier haben mehr Ahnung vom Spiel, also höre zu, stell Fragen und lerne. Und unterlasse es, die nett gemeinten Hinweise der Mitspieler als "Frust ablassen" zu bezeichnen.


----------



## Hollower (24. November 2008)

Hallo!

Ich weiß gar nicht ob Du noch mit liest. Das ist ein heikles Thema.

Ich würde Dir gerne eine "richtige" Antwort geben, leider kenne ich mich mit dem Todesritter nicht richtig aus. Also die Frostskillung eignet sich sehr gut zum tanken. Da der Todesritter eine sehr hybride Klasse ist kann man den natürlich zur Not auch mal als Damage Dealer mitnehmen, keine Frage. Solange seine DPS ausreichend sind macht das ja nichts.

Also die Situation sah so aus, das ein anderer getankt hat. Nun ist die Frage, wer das denn war. Ich glaube Druiden haben keinen wirklich hohen Need auf Verteidigung. Dieser Ring ist mit seiner Stärke, seiner Ausdauer und seiner Verteidigung ein definitives Tank Item. Für Schaden eignet er sich gar nicht, am meisten wird der Schutz Krieger davon profitieren, da Verteidigung implizit seine Parry, Avoid und Block Werte erhöht. Er braucht auch einen Verteidigungswert von 4.9% um Crit Immun zu werden. Das ist sehr wichtig. Zudem sind Stärke für den Aggro Aufbau sehr, sehr wichtig und Ausdauer ist das non plus ultra damit ein Schutz Krieger lange steht. Deshalb hat der Schutz Krieger als Tank definitiv first need auf besagtes Equip.

Nun weiß ich nicht ob der Todesritter das auch hat. Soweit ich weiß erzeugt die Aggro Entwicklung aus den Frost Zaubern und fast alle seine essentiellen Werte skalieren mit Stärke.

Nun nehmen wir einmal - die Wahrheit ist hier jetz mal egal - nehmen wir nur an Verteidung sei für Todesrichter auch wichtig, als Tanks.

Dann finde ich es trotzdem nicht okay. Wenigstens eine Rücksprache im Gruppenchat ob der Tank Need auf das Item hat oder ob erwünscht ist das Du mitwürfelst oder lieber verzichtest hätte einigen Missmut ersparen können. Denn wenn Du nun keine Verteidigung zum tanken für die Todesritter Klasse brauchst, dann sitzt Du da jetzt auf "Crap", was für den Schutz Krieger ein erstklassiges Item gewesen wäre. Gerade weil Du als DD mit warst hättest Du das vorher klären sollen.

Entweder sucht man sich dann eine Gruppe in der man als Tank agieren kann oder man zieht den kürzeren, das ist fair. Ich bin Schutz Krieger. Ich habe besagten Ring auch.

Generell mache ich aber auch Bedarf auf Off Equip, sprich Items mit Stärke, Ausdauer und Trefferwertung, Angriffskraft und kritischer Trefferwertung. Finde ich absolu okay, denn ab und zu lege ich auch mal Off Equip an, auch wenn ich eine Def Skillung habe, einfach mal um meinen DPS Wert bei Bedarf steigern zu können, nicht zum tanken, aber bspw. beim alleinigen Questen in der offenen Welt.

*Allerdings:* Ist irgendeine andere Klasse dabei, für die diese Werte wichtig sind, bspw. ein Waffen oder Furor Krieger, Schamanen, Kätzchen (Druiden allgemein), Jäger, Destro Paladine, ganz egal wer, dann würfel ich gar nicht erst mit, ich passe. Wenn ich merke alle machen Gier, auch die Off Krieger etc. dann scheinen die das Item nicht zu verwenden und dann frage ich einfach nochmal nach, ob ich Bedarf machen darf für das Off Equip. Das kam bisher immer dankend an in Gruppen. Also mache ich nur Bedarf auf solche Items wenn ich bspw. mit einem Priester, einem Mage und zwei Hexern unterwegs sind, denn diese haben nun wirklich keinen Bedarf darauf und würfeln eigentlich auch immer Gier.

Ich denke Du hast da ordentlich in's Klo gegriffen mit dem Ring und das die Gruppe sauer war kann ich verstehen. Bei Leuten über Level 70 darf man auch ruhig einmal voraussetzen, das sie wissen welche Werte für ihre Klasse wichtig sind. Ich als Tank wäre auch... naja sagen wir enttäuscht gewesen. Ich hätte mir vor dem Computer an den Kopf gehauen und gedacht "Was für ein Vogel". Denn dahinter sitzen auch Menschen wie Du einer bist und die haben vielleicht auch nicht immer Zeit und Lust die Instanzen zehn mal abzufarmen, bis das Equipment dropt das sie so nötig brauchen um im Endgame Akzeptanz zu finden und Bestand zu haben.

Insofern finde ich es absolut okay wenn man Dich aus der Gruppe entfernt oder sogar ignoriert hat. Damit ist die Sache durch. Das ist besser als in Beleidigungen auszuarten oder schlimmeres.

Also halb so wild, dumm gelaufen und das nächste mal anders.

Generell noch ein Tip von mir: Entscheide Dich für eine Skillung. Ich habe festgestellt, das Spieler die zwischen Equipment (Schwerpunkten) und Bäumen (Skillungen) ständig wechseln wie sie lustig sind nie richtig gut werden und generell nicht gut bei den Mitspielern ankommen. Das ist wirklich nur reine Item Geilheit und Gier und da sollte man so reif sein zurückzustecken und sich für die anderen zu freuen. Denn vielleicht denkst Du im ersten Moment "ich könnte das gebrauchen" aber wenn Du es dann hast wirst Du auf Dauer feststellen das es gar nicht zu Deiner Klasse passt und der andere wegen Dir den kürzeren gezogen hat.

Es bleibt nunmal ein Gruppenspiel, lerne Dich für die anderen zu freuen. Wenn ich merke jemand sucht vergebens einen Tank für eine 70er Instanz oder sogar darunter komme ich auch oft einfach einmal mit, weil ich weiß wie gemein es ist keine Gruppe zu finden und das ganze, obwohl es da für mich gar nichts mehr zu holen gibt.

Soviel zum Gemeinschaftsinn.


----------



## Laeknishendr (24. November 2008)

Hehe, einfach mal die Kindsbacken ignorieren. In Randomgruppen ohne Absprachen kannst auch schon mal auf DefSachen würfeln sofern du sie nutzen magst, als Beispiel.
Sofern Du die Sachen nutzen kannst und sie Deine Ausrüstung verbessern, ist es ein gerechtfertigter Bedarf. Aus, Ende!


----------



## FonKeY (24. November 2008)

was mir im fourm auffällt ist , dass man nach der ersten seite mindestens eine antwort hat die alles beantwortet und dann nur noch geflamed wird.....gehts hier nur darum : wer hat die meisten post??...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/vote4close


----------



## Thuzad (24. November 2008)

Ich will euch mal sehen wenn ihr z.B. mit einem Druiden in eine Instanz geht der auf alle Tank/DD/Heal Sachen need macht weil sein altes zeug viel schlechter ist obwohl er ja zur Zeit nur eine Skillung hat. Und denkt dran, er darf auch auf Stoff bedarf machen, da es ja besser sein könnte als sein altes Equip. Aber sicherlich sagt ihr dann auch "solange es besser ist und er es tragen kann darf er Bedarf machen". Das was der Threadersteller gemacht hat ist scheiße, mehr nicht. Wenn der Tank kein Bedarf gehabt hätte wäre es ja ok gewesen, kurz fragen und dann hat es sich erledigt. Aber einem Tank den Ring wegwürfeln obwohl es in jeder x-beliebigen Questbelohnung bessere Melee-dmg-Items als das im ersten Post genannte Tankitem gibt ist einfach nur erbärmlich. Mal davon abgesehen sieht man doch schon daran dass er die Vert.-Wertung auf dem Item in seinem ersten Post weggelassen hat dass er sich bewusst ist dass es nicht ok ist. Aber nagut, soll er mal so weitermachen. Weit wird er so nicht kommen, jedenfalls wenn er mit Leuten spielt die auch ein wenig auf Charakter achten.

PS: Das gilt natürlich nur allen denen, die meinen das wäre ok und sich selbst natürlich nie aufregen würden, ja ne ist klar...


----------



## wlfbck (24. November 2008)

lord schrieb:


> *da ich nochn kind bin bzw noch nicht volljährig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



merkt man.


----------



## Lwellewhyn (24. November 2008)

Von jedem der ein gewisses Mindestlevel erreicht hat, erwarte ICH ein gewisses Mindesmaß Kenntnis der eigenen Fertigkeit und der Bedeutung von Aufgaben in Inis und Raids, und da bin ich denke nicht der einzige. WoW kann man nun einmal nicht alleine Spielen, und daher muss man sich ein wenig kund machen, auch wennman nur 5-6h pro Woche spielt, dann reduziert man schlicht und ergreifend diese zeit um 10-20 min und macht sich schlau.
Wer ein guter Teamspieler ist, und wer nicht, das spricht sich relativ schnell rum, und auch wenn man ein Tank sein könnte, man aber als Ninjalooter bekannt ist, wird es schwer haben ne Gruppe zu finden. Selbst als Tank, weil die Heiler auch keine Massenware sind. Und DDs die es versauen finden weder Tank noch Heiler.
Ich denke jeder hat eine zweite Chance verdient, aber dann kanns sein das man selbst nie wieder mitgenommen wird, und glaub mir das spricht sich rum.


----------



## Aerasan (24. November 2008)

Asmardin schrieb:


> Ahm, also wenn Du Frost geskillt bist, dann bist Du ein Tank, da die Frostskillung fürs Tanken gedacht ist!
> 
> Somit war Dein Bedarf ok, aber mit Frost DD zu fahren.....naja
> 
> ...


damit hast du leider nur teilweise recht denn eigentlich (!!!!!) ist es von blizzard so konstruiert worden ,dass man mit jeder skillung sowohl PVE,PVP und Tank machen kann.... naja EIGENTLICH eben halt nur.... auch wenn das nich ganz gelungen ist,kann man trotzdem auch mit Frost ein auf DD machen,wobei ich das eher weniger empfehle...

MfG

----------------




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




joa DK macht fun


----------



## Bausch_Bulli (24. November 2008)

keen. schrieb:


> ps: konnte das sogar ohne fullquote beantworten


und sogar noch immer verständlich als nicht first reply fullquote  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arnorns (24. November 2008)

Palatinus schrieb:


> @Schlächter
> 
> Oha, damit wäre ich allerdings Vorsichtig!
> 
> ...



du solltest beachten dass er "DAS ITEM" geschrieben hat, ich denke er bezieht sich nur auf diesen spezifischen ring


----------



## Olynth (24. November 2008)

LichRitter schrieb:


> PS: Wollt noch fragen auf welche werte ich den achten soll als DD bzw. welche die rüsiteile + haben sollen?



DD = Trefferwertung,Kritische Trefferwertung,Stärke,Tempowertung,Rüstungsdurschlagswert 

Das sind für nen Nahkämpfer die wichtigen Stats, Tabu für dich wo du nicht drauf würfeln darfst = Zaubermacht,Manareg Items.
Da du ne Klasse spielst die  Tanken und Schaden machen kann such dir ne Hauptskillung aus, da denk ich mal du nimmst DD.
Items bei denen du stats siehst wie: Verteidigungswertung,Ausweichwertung,Blockwert,Parierwertung, solltest du vorher nachfragen obs der Tank braucht.

mfg


----------



## Xestil (24. November 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> Sicher so ein Casual spieler der keine Zeit findet sich mit seiner Klasse zu beschäftigen...




Sicher so ein Idiot dem langweilig ist und das Können anderer Spieler nach den Posts beurteilt. Lass doch so sinnlose Kommentare sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@TE: Also, ich spiele zwar keinen DK aber du brauchst in erster Linie sicher Stärke als DD. Crit würde sicher auch nicht schaden 

bb


----------



## Rhaskhur (24. November 2008)

Asmardin schrieb:


> Ahm, also wenn Du Frost geskillt bist, dann bist Du ein Tank, da die Frostskillung fürs Tanken gedacht ist!
> 
> Somit war Dein Bedarf ok, aber mit Frost DD zu fahren.....naja
> 
> ...


ähm nit ganz...Wichtig zum tanken ist eigentlich nur die FrostAURA da die aggromacht und mehr leben bringt.
ansonsten kann man frost auch als DD benutzen


----------



## xxkabalxx (24. November 2008)

Den Ring kannst du doch 2-3 lvl später in die Tonne treten, scheiss auf das rumgeheule in den Gruppen und scheiss auf Leute die dir sowas übel nehmen.
Item hin oder her, sowas ist doch Kinderkacke


----------



## LichRitter (24. November 2008)

ja ich lese noch alles mit^^

ich denke wenn ich mich recht erinnere hat sich ein
krieger stufe 77 aufgeregt und gegickt o.O

naja egal ich werd mich nicht länger darum kümmern bevor es echt
noch 5 seiten so weitergeht.

danke (fast) allen für die hilfreichen antworten.


----------



## kopfilue (24. November 2008)

ich würde sagen du liegst hier klar im unrecht . deine aufgabe in dieser grp wird wohl die eines dds gewesen sein (skillung hin oder her) also solltest du auch nur den loot nehmen der deiner aufgabe in der jeweiligen gruppe entspricht ... meine meinung ^^


----------



## Aerasan (24. November 2008)

achja und 

/vote4close
 is denke ich alles gesagt


----------



## cesy32 (24. November 2008)

es ist doch egal 


es ist ein ring der wie du sagst besser ist wie dein alter 

und du tankst ja auch manchmal hast gesagt 

und 2tens ist auch nur ein spieler ist nix besonderes ok thx


----------



## Tharinn (24. November 2008)

LichRitter schrieb:


> Hallo^^
> 
> Ich bin so ziemlich neu im Forum und hab auch kein passendes Thema gefunden.
> Bin auch kein WoW Spezialist
> ...



Zunächst mal, so neu kannst du im Forum nicht sein, wenn du schon mit Kinderantworten rechnest. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und dann, wenn du selber ab und an als Tank den Kopf hin hältst finde ich es nur in Ordnung, dass du auch auf einen Tank-Ring Bedarf würfelst. Allerdings finde ich, du hättest das erklären sollen, vielleicht sogar vor dem Würfeln. Wenn die Gruppe dir dafür keine Chance gelassen hat - naja, dann habens halt Pech gehabt. Ich glaub nicht, dass du dir wegen deines Verhaltens Gedanken machen musst ...


----------



## Hangatyr (24. November 2008)

raus, reset, neu rein, mit Glück nochmal looten, man das sind Pixel ^^


----------



## lord just (24. November 2008)

Rhaskhur schrieb:


> ähm nit ganz...Wichtig zum tanken ist eigentlich nur die FrostAURA da die aggromacht und mehr leben bringt.
> ansonsten kann man frost auch als DD benutzen




naja der frostbaum ist aber ganz klar der tankbaum des dk weil man da z.b. skills hat die die rüstung, ausweichwertung, parrierchance und ie waffenwertung erhöhen, die für nen tank sehr wichtig sind.

was nützt es mir, wenn ich zwar massig aggro aufbaue und mehr leben hab aber das leben so schnell verliere, dass kein heiler das heilen kann? da könnte nen vergelter pala ja auch tanken mit ner zweihandwaffe. man sieht es doch momentan an den feral druiden. die haben zwar massig leben aber nur wenig rüstung und ausweichwertung wodurch die nicht mehr so gut zum tanken sind, weil die einfach doppelt bis dreifach (je nach equip) so viel schaden abbekommen wie ein richtiger tank.

natürlich macht man mit dem frostbaum auch schaden, was man aber bei jeder klasse mit jeder skillung macht. hinzu kommt, dass der todesritter eine hybridklasse ist, die in allen skillungen alles mit dem schaden koppelt. auf unheilig macht man nachkampf, sowie flächenschaden. mit blut heilt man die gruppe um 2% des schadens, den man macht und mit frost tanked man mit dem schaden. man baut über den schaden aggro auf und durch die ganzen skills aus dem talentbaum verlangsamt man die gegner und reduziert deren schaden und wenn es mal brenzlig wird, dann hat man nen recht guten cc um aus der gefahrenzone raus zu kommen um sich heilen zu lassen oder sich selbst zu heilen.


dann noch was zum eigentlichen thema des threads

laut blizzard und eigentlich allen wow foren ist der frostbaum der tankbaum und da sollte man sich auch tankequip nehmen dürfen. und wenn man bedarf hat, weil das neue item besser als sein aktuelles item ist, dann hat man halt bedarf. wenn der tank es auch gebraucht hat, dann hätte er auch bedarf machen können und dann ist es halt ne glückssache. mal gewinnt man und mal verliert man halt.


----------



## Tharinn (24. November 2008)

kopfilue schrieb:


> ich würde sagen du liegst hier klar im unrecht . deine aufgabe in dieser grp wird wohl die eines dds gewesen sein (skillung hin oder her) also solltest du auch nur den loot nehmen der deiner aufgabe in der jeweiligen gruppe entspricht ... meine meinung ^^



Merkwürdige Meinung. Wenn er das nächste Mal Tank ist, darf er dann deiner Meinung nach auch nicht auf DD Gear würfeln? Ist doch Unfug. Wenn jemand Bedarf auf ein Teil hat und dieser Bedarf nicht vollkommen an den Haaren herbeigezogen ist - zum Beispiel "Ich brauch das für nen Twink" oder "Brauche Kohle, ich will das Zeugs im AH zu Gold machen", dann soll er auch Bedarf würfeln dürfen - es sei denn natürlich, er hat sich vorher mit einer anderen Regelung einverstanden erklärt, zum Beispiel, dass generell nicht auf Bedarf gewürfelt wird oder das ein Plündermeister die Verteilung bestimmt. Und generell, wenn eine Gruppe jemanden ohne Chance, sowas zu klären kickt, kannste die eh vergessen.


----------



## Djinto (24. November 2008)

szene333 schrieb:


> Das heisst also, dass Deiner Meinung jeder Kreisligafußballer aus der Mannschaft fliegen soll, wenn er einen Elfmeter verschiesst? Ich weiss, der Vergleich hinkt ein wenig.





...na da stellt sich aber jemand ins Abseits 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Vergleich ist ja die Hölle...wennschon Fussball, dann ist das Verhalten des Player in dem Falle mit nem schönen Faul zu vergleichen (SPIEL(!)-regelverstoss). Ein Spieler der zum x. mal hinternander mit Rot gesperrt wird, fliegt auch in einer Kreisligamannschaft.


Sofar, geniess Deinen Selfpawn.


----------



## Annovella (24. November 2008)

Wenn es wirklich nur rein diese oben genannten Werte sind, hast du genausoviel Bedarf drauf wie z.b. auch Druiden.
Ich spiele Deathknight und mach natürlich auf solche Items bedarf, ob da nun Deff-Wertung drauf ist oder nicht. Ach.. verdammt.. liegt wohl auch daran, dass ich als Blut DK weiss wie man zu Tanken hat und absolut null Probs bekomme :/
Ja das warn flame an alle Dks die nicht freiwillig Tanken, opfer lernt spielen :>


----------



## Aikio-imba-schurke (24. November 2008)

Hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen sondern eher bisschen überflogen....
Da du Ajzol Nerub warst schätze ich mal dass du 70+ bist...dann müsstest du doch wissen dass du kein Verteidigungswert brauchst oder?
Wenn du es nicht weißt schätz ich wohl auf ---> ebay


----------



## Aerasan (24. November 2008)

Aikio-imba-schurke schrieb:


> Hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen sondern eher bisschen überflogen....
> Da du Ajzol Nerub warst schätze ich mal dass du 70+ bist...dann müsstest du doch wissen dass du kein Verteidigungswert brauchst oder?
> Wenn du es nicht weißt schätz ich wohl auf ---> ebay


eheeem*räusper* ich hab mir au scho ma nen acc gekauft von nen kumpel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 allerdings hatte ich den eh nur noch großteils gespielt,da er kein bock mehr hatte^^....*böse* allerdings is nich böse gemeitn aber wenn du sowenig ahnung hast von deim char un deiner aufgabe als DD un Tank dann sorry... bitte nur accounts kaufen die ihr auch spielen könnt bzw lernt bitte erst das spiel ETWAS kennen

MfG


----------



## Kegelbirne (24. November 2008)

Was meiner Meinung nach ein wenig unterging: Lieber TE, ich denke deinen Standpunkt hat jeder verstanden, sowie du unseren. Weshalb dich wirklich niemand angreifen mag. (Bis auf einige Ausnahmen: Imba-DD-Specc-Ebay-Account-RoflEinseinself!!!)
Die Leute, die sich über die scheinbar reichlich vertretene Ninja-Loot-Fraktion aufregen, machen das aus gutem Grunde, aber diesen sei gesagt, dass der TE scheinbar wirklich unwissend gehandelt hat. (Sonst wäre er nicht dreist genug in diesem Forum zu posten.)
Und um das Argument der "Bedarf ist Bedarf" Hunter auszukurbeln.. so gesehen braucht jeder Gold. Und jedes Item lässt sich für Gold verkaufen. Hat also jeder Bedarf auf alles?

Alles andere ist geflame, auf beiden Diskussionsseiten gibt es reichlich Trolle, also Zusammenfassung von Seite 3 oder 4 lesen und /close.


----------



## Tharinn (24. November 2008)

FonKeY schrieb:


> kann ich nur zustimmen!!
> 
> vll sollte man alles erwähnen, wenn man einen thread erstellt.....
> 
> ...



Hör mal, du blinde Nuss, wer lesen kann ist echt im Vorteil. Im Originalpost war klar vermerkt, dass er selbst auch Tank spielt - und zwar mit diesem Char. Er wird also wissen, wofür Verteidigungswertung gut ist ... er braucht sie nämlich selbst! Hirn einschalten vor dem Pöbeln wäre dir und demjenigen, den du da so hemmungslos beklatscht hast mal echt zu empfehlen!


----------



## Tehodar (24. November 2008)

Blutskillung is fürn arsch xD da kannst deinen schaden im keller unten suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tharinn (24. November 2008)

Kegelbirne schrieb:


> [ ... ]
> 
> Und um das Argument der "Bedarf ist Bedarf" Hunter auszukurbeln.. so gesehen braucht jeder Gold. Und jedes Item lässt sich für Gold verkaufen. Hat also jeder Bedarf auf alles?
> 
> Alles andere ist geflame, auf beiden Diskussionsseiten gibt es reichlich Trolle, also Zusammenfassung von Seite 3 oder 4 lesen und /close.



Den letzten Satz will ich mal unterschreiben, zumal sich ja der TE auch schon verabschiedet hat. Allerdings sehe ich bezüglich des vorhergenden Satzes dein Problem nicht, es gibt da eine klare, sinnvolle Definition von Bedarf, nämlich: Genau der Char, der auf das Item würfelt, braucht dieses Item auch, um es zu tragen. Nicht zum Verscherbeln, nicht für einen Twink oder ähnliches. So, und dann schauen wir uns den vorliegenden Fall an: Der TE hat das Teil für genau den Char erwürfelt, den er da gespielt hat. Plädiere daher auf "unschuldig"!

Mir stellt sich eher die Frage, warum der Tank, der den Ring ja angeblich soooo dringend brauchte nicht selber auf Bedarf gewürfelt hat? Es ist ja schon eine ziemlich üble Angewohnheit von Tanks, zu glauben, dass sie ein Anrecht auf alles hätten - wer aber glaubt, sich schon durch seine Anwesenheit und ohne Nachfragen verdient zu haben, dass alle gleich passen, nur weil der Drop nach Tank-Item aussieht sollte mal sein Ego überprüfen, könnt nämlich sein, dass es etwas an Blähungen leidet!

Würden diejenigen, die sich über den TE aufregen auch maulen, wenn ein Verstärker-Schammi einem Jäger ein Rüstungsteil wegwürfelt? Wohl kaum, der Jäger, der sich da beschweren würde, würde ausgelacht werden, und das zu recht. Und, wo ist der Unterschied zum vorliegenden Fall? Also bitte, Leute, denkt doch erstmal nach, bevor ihr hier über Leute herzieht, die nichts unrechtes oder unfaires getan haben ...


----------



## Urengroll (24. November 2008)

Ich finde es ist ok, das er auf Bedarf gewürfelt hat. Wer Bedarf hat, der macht Bedarf! So einfach ist das. Mit Stufe Schlagmichtot sollte man das doch schon wissen. Und ich werde niemanden auf die Ignore Liste packen, der mir etwas wech würfelt.
Ich spiele des Spaßes wegen und nicht weil es in Arbeit ausarten soll...................^^


----------



## Blackshadow3993 (24. November 2008)

naja vllt. wurde es schon gesagt dann sry aber nun mal von mir ich kenne den ring aber mal von der ausdauer ecc abgesehen hat das teil verteidigungswertung was für einen tank wichtig ist da der tank immer den tank macht aufgrund seiner skillung benötigt er ihn mehr als du da du manchmal tank bist oder auch als dd mitgehen könntest deswegen hatte der tank first need wenn er es nich will dann kannste es haben aber besser vorher immer fragen worauf man da grade würfelt. 

ps:sorry aber ich halte nichts von punkt und komma


----------



## noizycat (24. November 2008)

@TE: Wär ich der Tank gewesen und du als *ab-und-zu-mal-Tank* hättest mir das Item weggewürfelt, wärste bei mir auch nicht grad im Ansehen gestiegen ... First- und Secondequip und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Naja, wir klären im Zweifelsfall einfach schnell ab, wer was braucht, man hat ja 2 Minuten Zeit, ehe man auf Bedarf oder Gier einhämmert. ^^


----------

